# [UPDATE: NEUE ENTWICKLUNGEN] Beef zwischen Hardware-Influencern - Zenchillis Hardware Reviews versus HardwareDealz und Andere



## Pokerclock (1. Dezember 2022)

Am Abend des 30.11.2022 veröffentlichte der Influencer-Youtube-Kanal HardwareDealz ein Video ("Zenchilli. Gier. Arroganz. Doppelmoral."), das sich gegen den Influencer-Youtube-Kanal Zenchillis Hardware Reviews richtete. Noch am gleichen Abend, jedoch ca. vier Stunden später, veröffentliche wiederum Letzterer ein recht emotionales Video als Antwort ("An: Bitte um Dialog HardwareDealz, KreativEcke, der8auer, BensHardware, ITRaid - meine Existenz"). Bis dahin verlor der Kanal von Zenchili nach eigenen Angaben (und meinen Beobachtungen) rund 5000 Abonnenten.

HardwareDealz behauptete u.a. ein mutmaßlich falsches Vorgehen seitens Zenchilli im Rahmen von Gewinnspielen, da dieser die Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel mit einem Kauf im eigenen Onlineshop verknüpfte. Zenchilli wiederum erklärte sich in seinem eigenen Video, darunter auch ein Eingeständnis von Fehlern und doch sehr bewegenden Lebensgeschichten und Schicksalsschlägen.

Derzeit ist fraglich, ob es vor Veröffentlichung des HardwareDealz-Video zu einer privaten und persönlichen Aussprache kam. Offenkundig waren andere Influencer-Größen aus der Hardware-Welt (u.a. der8auer, KreativEcke, ITRaid, benshardware)  zumindest in Kenntnis gesetzt über diese Aktion. Alle Abonnenten der genannnten Kanäle addiert, ergibt zusammen ca. 1,1 Millionen Abonnenten, doppelte nicht mitgerechnet. Versus Zenchilli mit knapp 260.000.

Weitere Details sind bitte aus den beiden Videos unten zu entnehmen.

EDIT
Hierzu gibt es von Zenchilli ein weiteres Video (siehe unten), sein erstes wurde auf "privat" gestellt.

EDIT 2

Ein nunmehr veröffentlichtes Video von Roman "der8auer" Hartung eröffnet neue Erkenntnisse im Fall. In diesem Video beschreibt der8auer Details zum angeblich manipulierten Gewinnspiel seitens Zenchilli. Augenscheinlich wurden hierbei bei einer Auslosung  die Tabelle mit den Teilnehmern so manipuliert, dass nach Ziehung des Gewinners ein anderer Gewinner an der gleichen Stelle der Tabelle gezeigt wurde, als vor der Ziehung.

EDIT 3

Eine weitere Reaktion seitens Zenchilli ist online.

---

Persönliche Meinung:

Unabhängig von von der Fakten-Lage, empfinde ich die Folgen solcher "Beef-Videos" durchaus erwähnenswert. Es ist unbestreitlich, dass trotz der doch recht schnellen Reaktion seitens Zenchilli mehrere tausend Youtube-Abonnenten flöten gegangen sind, andere Internetauftritte gar nicht mit eingerechnet. Dazu kommen möglicherweise weitere Spätfolgen wie der Verlust von Werbe- und Reviewpartnern. Die Haupteinnahmequelle vieler Influencer. Es zeigt auch sehr deutlich was passiert wenn eine gewisse Reichweite quasi "ins Feld geführt werden kann". Unabhängig davon ob Vorwürfe aufgeklärt werden können oder sich doch bestätigen. Die Gefahr hier unliebsame Konkurrenz aus dem Weg zu räumen, ist doch m E. stark gegeben.  Und wie man an den Klickzahlen sieht, kann das sogar noch vorteilhaft für die eigene Reichweite sein.

Rechtliche Konsequenzen könnten meiner Meinung nach beiden Seiten drohen. Einerseits möglichlicherweise wegen einem durchgeführten Glücksspiels, anderseits wegen Verleumdung.

Ein solcher Vorfall in der Hardware-Community ist nicht neu. Bereits der8auer und IgorsLab sind in gewisserweise aneinander geraten als der8auer ein (mittlerweile nicht mehr öffentlich einsehbares) Video veröffentlichte und darin Igor kritisierte. Mittlerweile sind diese Differenzen aber auch ausgeräumt nach Aussagen beider.

Es zeigt mir persönlich doch stark dass ein paar Beteiligte noch nicht ganz verstanden haben, dass sie sich a) in einer massiven Masse von Öffentlichkeit und b) sich ebenso ein einem Wettbewerbs- und damit auch Geschäftsumfeld bewegen. Ich würde mir sehr wünschen wenn hier eine gewissen Form von Professionalität gewahrt wird. Denn speziell im Geschäftsverkehr gibt es - wenn alle anderen persönlichen Gespräche und Hinweise auf falsches Tun scheitern - das Instrument der Abmahnung. Wenn Influencer der Meinung sind da handelt jemand wettbewerbsrechtlich falsch, kann er dagegen vorgehen. Ist das Handeln des Gegenüber jedoch "nur" moralisch bedenklich aus der eigenen Sicht, aber rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden, muss man in letzter Konsequenz damit leben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sG_xay4GISM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XVlRc77-jhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OvEtrUXphWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqqdYxALrXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drtqO-L6GgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuchzael (1. Dezember 2022)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich nicht einen der erwähnten Kanäle verfolge und den Großteil dieser selbsternannten Influencer für völlig überbewertet halte, hat dieser HardwareDealz-Mensch mit der Aussage "irgendwann zeigt jeder sein wahres Gesicht" vollkommen Recht. Er zeigt seins ja in diesem Video auch. 

Schon irgendwie ironisch, dass solche Dramaqueens, Dummschwätzer und (teilweise) Minusmenschen durch dummes Gesabbel solch eine "Macht" erlangen können, während qualifizierte und renommierte Redaktionen den Bach runter gehen.

*Grüße!*


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2022)

Beef = Streit ?

Immer diese eingedeutschten Begriffe. Auch Wörter wie "Toxisch" oder "Woke" gehen mir aufn Senkel.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Dezember 2022)

Sorry, beim nächsten Mal dann vollständig in deutsch inkl. Eigennamen.
Streit zwischen menschenbeeinflussenden Personen der Öffentlichkeit für elektronische und mechanische Bestandteile eines datenverarbeitenden Systems - Eine scharfe Früchte bezeichnende Form des Buddhismus für *systematische Übersichtsarbeit von *elektronischen und mechanischen Bestandteilen eines datenverarbeitenden Systems gegen Schnäppchen für Elektronische und mechanische Bestandteile eines datenverarbeitenden Systems und Andere​


----------



## DARPA (1. Dezember 2022)

juckt mich null


----------



## Mr.Floppy (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich schaue keinen der Kanäle, aber wahnsinn, wie langatmig das Video von HardwareDealz ist. Kann ich mir nicht anschauen. die ersten 10 Minuten sind in den paar wenigen Sätzen von Pokerclock bereits vollends beschrieben. Warum muss so ein Ding 30 Minuten lang sein?

Und ganz ehrlich: Wer in dem Shop von dem anderen da etwas kaufen möchte, warum nicht? Ich sehe das Problem nicht (da mich so etwas einfach nicht tangiert). Wenn niemand etwas kauft, dann wird das Ding halt auch nicht verlost. So what?

Finde den Kommentar von HardwareDealz unter seinem eigenen Video etwas scheinheilig: "Warum ist das eine Sache, die ich öffentlich besprechen muss und nicht privat mit dem Creator?  Weil nicht ich persönlich betroffen bin. Ihr seid betroffen. Die Community ist betroffen - und damit auch meine Community. Meine Community möchte ich schützen.  Diese Sache ist nicht zwischen mir und Zenchilli. Diese Sache ist zwischen EUCH und Zenchilli."

Da denke ich mir: Nö. Man muss Menschen nicht vor etwas Offensichtlichem schützen. Was Zenchilli da macht ist vielleicht fragwürdig und nicht so schön, aber bei dem Gemeckere da von einem "Schutz" anderer zu sprechen ist doch Quatsch. Es muss niemand darauf hingewiesen werden, dass ein Artikel aus dem Shop gekauft werden muss, um teilnehmen zu können, denn das ist im Teilnahmevideo doch genau so beschrieben?!

Wenn Aldi jetzt 'nen Liter Milch für 5 € verkauft und der Preis nicht versteckt ist, sondern direkt am Regal des Produkts zu sehen ist und an der Kasse sogar vorher noch gesagt wird "dieser Pack Milch kostet 5 €" und ich ihn dann kaufe, dann wurde ich schlicht nicht verarscht oder hintergangen, sondern habe das bewußt gekauft. Davor muss doch niemand geschützt werden?

Nothing to see here. Kannte diese Kanäle nicht und muss sie nach dem Format dieser beiden Videos auch nicht kennen.


----------



## KriNemeth (1. Dezember 2022)

Man kann darüber streiten, ob die anderen sich vor dem Video mit Zenchilli abstimmen hätten sollen. Aber Zenchilli bekam auch aus der eigenen Community Kritik bzgl. seines "Gewinnspiels" und hat diese ohne Weiteres abgetan, dann kam halt der Hammer. Ich sehe auch nicht, dass die Creator untereinander in Konkurrenz stehen. Viele schauen alle parallel, da die meisten nicht mehr als 1-2 Videos die Woche bringen. Gerade Hardwaredealz imo nur eines. Da gibt es große Schnittmengen zwischen den Zuschauern und da kann ich schon verstehen, dass sich die anderen da einmischen. Weil deren Ruf dann automatisch mit leidet, wenn sich einer als schwarzes Schaf entpuppt. Habe eine Zeit lang mal ein paar Videos von allen genannten geschaut und ich sag' mal Zenchilli tut ein bisschen Demut ganz gut.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Dezember 2022)

Das der Typ im ersten Video dies öffentlich gemacht hat, sich nicht vorher mit dem betroffenen zusammengesetzt hat, ist aber auch unter aller Kanone, ist nicht besser als das was der betroffene vergeigt hat.
Das man die Anschuldigung (egal ob begründet oder nicht) öffentlich macht, schließt Hintergedanken nicht aus, welche auch immer, mehr Leute die einem folgen, mehr klicks oder andere zu schwächen, was auch immer.
Schon damals beim streit zwischen igor und der8auer war Kindergartenniveau, auch hier vermisse ich Reife, Professionalität und Höflichkeit.
Ich finde das keiner hier gut wegkommt...


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. Dezember 2022)

Das, was Zenchilli veranstaltet hat, war aufgrund dieser Laptop-Aktion ein No-Go.
Bei diesem Gewinnspiel war Glücksspiel vorhanden und das hat auf YouTube nichts zu suchen.
Unter diesem Gewinnspiel Video zeigte Zenchilli keine Einsicht.
Man bedenke, dass die Zuschauer zum größten Teil minderjährig sind. Die Antwort an Hardware Dealz war zu 90% Geheule. Er kann froh sein, dass der Verbraucherschutz nicht informiert wurde und sein Kanal nicht gestriked oder ganz von der Plattform verschwunden ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beef = Streit ?
> 
> Immer diese eingedeutschten Begriffe. Auch Wörter wie "Toxisch" oder "Woke" gehen mir aufn Senkel.


So eine "Kleinkariertheit" hätte ich von dir alten Hip Hop-Fan gar nicht erwartet Also gerade das Wort Beef haben wir doch schon in den 90ern benutzt und da Toxizität ja auch im deutschen ein Begriff ist, verstehe ich nicht, wieso toxisch da jetzt so fremd anmutet

@Topic, ohne den Sachverhalt beider Parteien bewerten zu wollen, finde ich es echt unheimlich wie viel Tragweite solche Videos haben. Verstehe aber auch nicht, wieso ich mich berufen fühlen sollte, jemandes Geschäfte so zu schädigen. Vielleicht habe ich hier an dem Punkt ein negatives Menschenbild, aber ich glaube nicht, dass so etwas ohne irgendeinen Eigennutz geschieht. Wie auch immer der aussehen mag...


----------



## cordonbleu (1. Dezember 2022)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> in solcher Vorfall in der Hardware-Community ist nicht neu. Bereits der8auer und IgorsLab sind in gewisserweise aneinander geraten als der8auer ein (mittlerweile nicht mehr öffentlich einsehbares) Video veröffentlichte und darin Igor kritisierte.


Ich finde, die beiden Fälle ähneln sich sehr. Zenchilli hat auch von seiner Community Kritik bekommen weil er vieles eben nicht so "sauber" gemacht hat. Ich verfolge alle der genannten Hardwarekanäle und bei ihm waren eben oft Lügen und die Nutzung von Superlativen, die mir irgendwie sauer aufgestoßen sind.  
Bei Igor wars ähnlich. Immer dieses unnötige Rumsticheln ohne jeglichen Mehrwert. Da konnte ich Roman verstehen. Und nach dem Video und einer Aussprache gings dann auch plötzlich. Möge es in diesem Fall auch so laufen. 


KriNemeth schrieb:


> Man kann darüber streiten, ob die anderen sich vor dem Video mit Zenchilli abstimmen hätten sollen. Aber Zenchilli bekam auch aus der eigenen Community Kritik bzgl. seines "Gewinnspiels" und hat diese ohne Weiteres abgetan, dann kam halt der Hammer.


Das ist es halt. Er hat sich nichts von Kritik ihm gegenüber ernst genommen und teils sogar Abschnitte in seinen Videos gehabt, wo er die Kritiker angegangen ist. Klar, unter der Gürtellinie muss nicht sein, aber sachlich angebrachte Kritik kann man sich auch mal zu Herzen nehmen. 
Einige Bemerkungen in seinem "Reactionvideo" von gestern fand ich auch wieder sehr daneben. Sowas wie "weil ich aus dem Osten bin". Völlig unangebracht und ohne jeglichen Zusammenhang zur eigentlichen Thematik. 


ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Das der Typ im ersten Video dies öffentlich gemacht hat, sich nicht vorher mit dem betroffenen zusammengesetzt hat, ist aber auch unter aller Kanone, ist nicht besser als das was der betroffene vergeigt hat.


Kann man so sehen. Die anderen Creator geben Manu unter seinem Video alle Recht. Und er hat auch seine Behauptungen in der Videobeschreibung verlinkt. 

Übrigens habe ich auch ein Mauspad von ZHR. Aber nicht wegen einem Gewinnspiel sondern weils mir gefallen hat und auch nicht teurer war, als eins von Corsair o.Ä. im Laden. Habs allerdings auch in einer Rabattaktion erworben.


----------



## KriNemeth (1. Dezember 2022)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich auch ein Mauspad von ZHR. Aber nicht wegen einem Gewinnspiel sondern weils mir gefallen hat und auch nicht teurer war, als eins von Corsair o.Ä. im Laden. Habs allerdings auch in einer Rabattaktion erworben.



Rein aus Interesse, ist es denn so gut wie von ihm propagiert? Hab für die Hälfte ein Titanwolf 900x400 und wüsste jetzt nicht was man da so groß verbessern könnte was mir den Doppelten Preis wert wäre.

Das ziehen der Ostdeutschen Karte, fand ich als Ostdeutscher auch peinlich. Allgemein war seine Antwort recht schwach.



			
				Mr. Floppy schrieb:
			
		

> Und ganz ehrlich: Wer in dem Shop von dem anderen da etwas kaufen möchte, warum nicht? Ich sehe das Problem nicht (da mich so etwas einfach nicht tangiert). Wenn niemand etwas kauft, dann wird das Ding halt auch nicht verlost. So what?


Erstmal ist die Kopplung Gewinnchancen an Dienstleistungen, wenn man nach § 3 Abs. 3 Nr. 16 UWG  geht min. kritisch zu sehen. Zweitens ist die Demografie von Zenchillis Zuschauern weit minderjährig und ja solche müssen auch vor dem Offensichtlichen geschützt werden. Influencer haben auf diese Generation einen großen Einfluss und nichts anderes ist auch ein Zenchilli.


----------



## cordonbleu (1. Dezember 2022)

KriNemeth schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse, ist es denn so gut wie von ihm propagiert? Hab für die Hälfte ein Titanwolf 900x400 und wüsste jetzt nicht was man da so Groß verbessern könnte was mit den Doppelten Preis wert wäre.


Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich da keine großartigen Referenzen vorweisen kann. Vor diesem Mauspad hatte ich immer so kleine Dinger, wo wirklich nur die Maus drauf gepasst hat. Das Letzte war von Sharkoon 35 x 25 cm für knapp 10 € und das war nach 3 Jahren Nutzung einfach durch. Die Kanten verschlissen, die Oberfläche fleckig/verfärbt. Ich hatte mir dann ein paar von den großen Pads bei Media Markt etc. angeschaut und mal angefasst. Waren die üblichen Hersteller wie Razer, Corsair & Roccat und kosteten alle 40€ aufwärts. 
Habe mein Pad jetzt mal mit dem Titanwolf von dir verglichen und dürfte das gleiche sein. Hätte ich das vor einem halben Jahr gewusst, hätte ich wohl auch die 15 € Variante von Amazon gewählt. 


KriNemeth schrieb:


> Allgemein war seine Antwort recht schwach.


Was will man da auch groß sagen. Seine Behauptungen hat Manu mit Links zum Nachsehen untermauert und solche Gewinnspielbedingungen gibts und gabs eben sonst nirgends. Daher nimmt er sich das jetzt hoffentlich endlich mal zu Herzen und ändert was. 
Dieses "Zerstörung meiner Existenz" ging mir auch schon wieder etwas zu weit. Klar lässt man bei so einer Aktion Federn, aber zum Bürgergeld führt das nun auch nicht zwingend.


----------



## Gasux (2. Dezember 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> juckt mich null


Könnte auch 0 Abos haben. Wenn juckts


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> So eine "Kleinkariertheit" hätte ich von dir alten Hip Hop-Fan gar nicht erwartet Also gerade das Wort Beef haben wir doch schon in den 90ern benutzt und da Toxizität ja auch im deutschen ein Begriff ist, verstehe ich nicht, wieso toxisch da jetzt so fremd anmutet


Ich bin gegen die Verschandelung der deutsche Sprache. Toxizität kannte ich früher nur im Zusammenhang mit Gift. Heute wird es für jeden Sch**ss verwendet.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beef = Streit ?



Das ist ein Rap/Hip Hop Begriff.


----------



## Heisenberg23 (2. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen die Verschandelung der deutsche Sprache. Toxizität kannte ich früher nur im Zusammenhang mit Gift. Heute wird es für jeden Sch**ss verwendet.


Sprache verändert sich dynamisch mit der Zeit durch die Menschen die sie sprechen. Sie ist immer auch Ausdruck des Zeitgeistes. 

Wer entscheidet denn was "richtige" Sprache ist? Der Duden? Der gleiche Verein der jährlich ein Jugendwort des Jahres bestimmt, dass mit der Lebensrealität junger Leute nichts zu tun hat? 

Also meine Großmutter hab ich zu Lebzeiten schwer verstanden-die hat Wörter benutzt die heute kein Mensch mehr kennt oder benutzt. Für die wäre es wohl eine Verschandelung (gibt es das Wort überhaupt?) der Sprache gewesen wenn ich Sch**ss in ihrer Gegenwart gesagt hätte.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2022)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist ein Rap/Hip Hop Begriff.


Ich kenne nur Corned Beef.  

Das weiß ich dass das ein Begriff der Hip-Hop Kultur ist.
Nur warum muß man den hier übernehmen?


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2022)

Ganz linke und vor allem scheinheilige Nummer von HardwareDEALZ. Krass, wie unsympathisch man sein kann. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab beides noch nie geschaut. Das hab ich eben nebenbei einfach einmal mit Stichproben gemacht. Was für ein überflüssiger Kanal! Dass ausgerechnet der so anfängt und die Leute dann auch noch darauf hören... zeigt was für Leute das sind, die sich deren Videos anschauen. Echt übel.

Wenn ich Partei ergreifen müsste, wäre ich auf der von diesem Zenchill, aber nur weil der andere Typ so unsympathisch und scheinheilig ist.


----------



## smartphoenix (2. Dezember 2022)

Eines kann mal schon mal festhalten. Es hat der gesamten Hardware YouTube community geschadet. Und zwar beide Aktionen. Die von HardwareDealz und von Zenchilli


----------



## Bandicoot (2. Dezember 2022)

Kindergarten, ham die mal rausgeschaut, gebt den ein Schneeschieber und schickt sie her. Ich hab viel zu räumen!
Da könn sie sich dann im Schnee kalmieren!


----------



## D4rkResistance (2. Dezember 2022)

Von den genannten Parteien folge ich nur dem 8auer und dem Zenchili. Letzteren erst seit gut zwei Wochen. Bin auf das Thema auch nur aufmerksam geworden, weil ich das Video von Zenchili in meiner Abobox hatte und mich dann die Hintergründe interessiert haben.

Hab mir dann auch das Video von diesem HardwareDeals angeschaut und finde den Typen ultra unsympathisch. Diese ganze Art, über jemanden öffentlich abzulästern und dafür seine eigene Reichweite zu missbrauchen. Er sieht ein Fehlverhalten in Zenchilis Gewinnspielen und Merchverkauf? Dann wäre der einzig richtige Weg, ihn auf sein Fehlverhalten hinzuweisen. Persönlich. Nicht in Form eines Videos, wo man dem Gegenüber Anschuldigungen macht, die dieser nicht sofort dementieren oder erklären kann.

Anscheinend hat er ja auch im Vorfeld mit diversen anderen Parteien über das Fehlverhalten von "Zenchili" gesprochen...wieso dann nicht auch mit ihm direkt? Wieso setzen die sich nicht zusammen (z.B. in einem Discord-Call) und sprechen die Punkte, die ihnen nicht gefallen an? Richtig. Es bringt keine Clicks! Absolut widerliches, geldgeiles und kindisches Verhalten. Mit fast 700.000 Abonnenten hat man eine Gewisse Autorität auf Youtube. Versteht mich nicht falsch...mir völlig egal, wie viele Abonnenten irgend so ein Hanswurst hat...aber es ist trotzdem was anderes, als wenn xXPixelschubserHDXx mit 100 Abonnenten so ein Video macht oder ein HardwareDeals mit über 500.000 Abonnenten.

Und klar, ist ein Mauspad für 36€ lächerlich oder das man für ein Gewinnspiel Merch kaufen muss, um daran teilzunehmen. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für diese Gleam-Gewinnspiele, wo man höhere Gewinnchancen bekommt, wenn man diverse Kanäle abonniert oder Posts liked. Solche Gewinnspiele meide ich auch, wo es nur geht. Aber es ist ja nichts, was nicht im Vorfeld klar war. Er nennt die Gewinnspielvoraussetzungen ja in seinem Video. Und wenn du diese Art des Gewinnspiels nicht unterstützen willst, meide es halt einfach.

Genauso sollte jedem klar sein, das man keinen Merch kauft, um tolle Produkte seiner Lieblingsyoutuber zuhause rumliegen zu haben, sondern in erster Linie, um seinen Lieblingsyoutuber finanziell zu unterstützen, damit dieser auch weiterhin qualitativ hochwertige Videos produzieren kann. Für nichts anders ist Merch da. Zur Finanzierung von künftigen Projekten oder einfach für finanzielle Unterstützung, weil einem der Content gefällt. Und da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob das Mauspad nun 10, 30 oder 50€ kostet. Du kaufst es, um den Influencer zu unterstützen oder eben auch nicht. Ist jedem selbst überlassen.

*Edit: Ich rudere hier ein Stück weit zurück. Mir war nicht bekannt, dass Gewinnspiele, die an Kaufverträge gekoppelt sind, automatisch strafbar sind in Deutschland. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass wenn Gewinnspiele gegen persönliche Daten erlaubt sind, es auch kein Problem darstellt, wenn man sie nur Käufern seines Merches zugänglich macht. Da wird aber anscheinend noch unterschieden. Persönliche Daten sind anscheinend weniger wert? *


----------



## KriNemeth (2. Dezember 2022)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat er ja auch im Vorfeld mit diversen anderen Parteien über das Fehlverhalten von "Zenchili" gesprochen...wieso dann nicht auch mit ihm direkt?



Inzwischen gab es ein Gespräch zwischen allen Parteien und von Zenchilli und KreativEcke ein neues Statements zum Thema.


----------



## cordonbleu (2. Dezember 2022)

Und weiter gehts: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqqdYxALrXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackout27 (2. Dezember 2022)

Ganz schön bitter das der8auer so ein Video machen muss. 
Ich finde der Youtuber Zenchilli sollte/muss mit offenen Karten spielen und klare Verhältnisse schaffen. 
Alles andere bringt weder ihm noch seiner Community etwas. Wahrscheinlich wären sogar rechtliche Schritte angebracht...

Wirklich schade das man seine Community so behandelt und betrügt


----------



## Richu006 (2. Dezember 2022)

Eigentlich ists ein Kindergarten, von allen seiten.

Sollen sie ihn doch anklagen "auf youtube melden" und dann über den Rechtsweg gehen, wie es normal sterbliche auch machen. 
Aber einfach so öffentlich und so selber vom vorfall profitieren wollen finde ich nicht den richtigen weg!

Für sowas gibt es dann ausgebildete höhere Instanzen die sich dem Fall "zenchill" annehmen sollten.

Dass hier ist eine Selbstjustitz. 
So viel zum Thema "im zweifel für den angeklagten!"


----------



## KriNemeth (2. Dezember 2022)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *Edit: Ich rudere hier ein Stück weit zurück. Mir war nicht bekannt, dass Gewinnspiele, die an Kaufverträge gekoppelt sind, automatisch strafbar sind in Deutschland. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass wenn Gewinnspiele gegen persönliche Daten erlaubt sind, es auch kein Problem darstellt, wenn man sie nur Käufern seines Merches zugänglich macht. Da wird aber anscheinend noch unterschieden. Persönliche Daten sind anscheinend weniger wert? *



Per se ist es auch seit 2020 nicht mehr verboten, was aber rechtlich zumindest bedenklich ist, ist die einhergehende Chancenerhöhung gegenüber den anderen Teilnehmern, weil dann kommt eine Glücksspiel Komponente rein.
Zumindest kann man das so werten.

Was allerdings der8auer vorgeführt hat, das ist verboten.
Gewinner haben einen Anspruch auf den Gewinn.



> So viel zum Thema "im zweifel für den angeklagten!"


Der Beschuldigte hat doch einen Betrug selbst eingestanden, nur hat nicht offengelegt wo.
Was scheinbar der8Bauer erledigt hat. Da kann er ehrlich gesagt froh sein, dass sie damit nicht vor's Gericht gehen und es scheinbar in der Community klären wollen.


----------



## Galaxy90 (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich  dachte immer in der Rap Szene gäbe es den besten Beef. Aber die Hardware Szene toppt alles.


----------



## Capucius (3. Dezember 2022)

Ok, ich bin jetzt offiziell alt. Was ist das denn für ein Kindergarten, und wer schaut deren Videos, wenn es um so einen Kack und nicht um Fachthemen geht, die einem was bringen?


----------



## Optiki (3. Dezember 2022)

Capucius schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Kindergarten, und wer schaut deren Videos, wenn es um so einen Kack und nicht um Fachthemen geht, die einem was bringen?


Was ist das für eine dümmliche Frage? Was willst du darauf für eine Antwort haben oder was glaubst du ist die Antwort? Für die Anhänger dieser Kanäle ist es wohl schon von Belangen, vor allem für die Leute, welche Geld ausgeben oder ihr Profilbild ändern, ums so eine Chance bei dem Gewinnspiel zu haben.

Die Gewinnspiele von Zenchilli hat es mir immer mal wieder in die Vorschläge gespült und ich fand die Bedingungen immer schon fragwürdig. Ebenfalls waren sein Hardwarevorschläge immer fraglich, zudem er auch Hardware gezeigt hat, die gar nicht zum Buildvorschlag gehörte.

Die Aussage zu den Mauspads treibt das ganze dann noch auf Spitze.

Wer in der Öffentlichkeit ********************* baut, muss auch mit einer Antwort von dieser rechnen. 

Von den anderen Leuten schaue ich nur mal den Bauer, aber auch nur wenig. Letztens habe ich mal in 2 Videos von Hardwaredealz geschaut, weil sie Vorgeschlagen wurden. War nicht unbedingt mein Humor, vor allem aller paar Sekunden ein Einspieler von Montanablack, die Null zum Thema gepasst haben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe die User-News auch mal auf der PCGH-Startseite eingebaut, da das Thema doch von einiger Brisanz ist.


----------



## rhalin (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde es ziemlich befremdlich , daß man die ganze Angelegenheit jetzt über Videos regelt und dann damit auch wieder Klicks generiert.
Das hat etwas von "auf jemand mit dem Finger zeigen".
Gewinnspielbetrug geht natürlich gar nicht aber ich meine, daß hätte man anders regeln müssen als mit einer Schlammschalcht über Youtube.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2022)

Es geht doch darum, dass der geneigte Zuschauer das mitkriegt. 
Stell dir vor du machst bei so nem Gewinnspiel mit und erfährst hinterher von dem Betrug. 
Da bist du froh, wenn es öffentlich gemacht wird.


----------



## cordonbleu (3. Dezember 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> Gewinnspielbetrug geht natürlich gar nicht aber ich meine, daß hätte man anders regeln müssen


Wie denn? 
Persönliches Gespräch wurde gesucht und hat auch stattgefunden. Wie man an seinem letzten Video sieht, nimmt er auch das wieder nicht ernst. Obwohl er selbst um Dialog gebeten hat. 
Einsicht sieht anders aus. 


rhalin schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich befremdlich , daß man die ganze Angelegenheit jetzt über Videos regelt und dann damit auch wieder Klicks generiert.


Meinst du wirklich, die genannten Kanäle haben die Klicks derart nötig? 
Die haben durch ihren eigentlichen Content genug Klicks. Spaß macht das glaube keinem. 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht doch darum, dass der geneigte Zuschauer das mitkriegt.
> Stell dir vor du machst bei so nem Gewinnspiel mit und erfährst hinterher von dem Betrug.
> Da bist du froh, wenn es öffentlich gemacht wird.


Genauso ist es. Er hatte die Möglichkeit das alles "gerade zu ziehen". Aber sich dann hinstellen und mit semi ernst gemeinter Art zu sagen "Ich will von Anfang an transparent sein" und dann fortzufahren mit "Ich habe einen riesen Fehler gemacht. Wieso weshalb warum tut nichts zu Sache" ist halt genau das weshalb es schon einiges an Kritik gegeben hat...


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2022)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich, die genannten Kanäle haben die Klicks derart nötig?
> Die haben durch ihren eigentlichen Content genug Klicks. Spaß macht das glaube keinem.


Zumindest im Falle vom 8auer kann ich das klar bestätigen. Der macht seinen YT-Kanal nicht wegen Klicks oder Geld (davon hat er ohne YT genug, glaub mir) sondern hauptsächlich aus Spaß. Das ist son Fall vom Mr.DAX-Spruch "Ich mach nix mehr für Geld, das ich nicht auch ohne machen würde".
Der YT Kanal ist natürlich hilfreich da man durch die generierte Reichweite und Netzwerke auch einfacher/besser/mehr an Testsamples kommt die dann wieder neuen Content generieren und auch einfach persönlich Spaß machen wenn Hardware die persönliche Leidenschaft ist (und ja, natürlich verdient er damit Geld - das ist nur nicht die Hauptmotivation an der Stelle). Aber wie gesagt um "Klicks generieren" gehts hier nicht, das ist ein persönliches Anliegen der Leute die Sache zu klären, auch wie Roman im Video sagt um da nicht selbst reingezogen zu werden da ein nichts tun ja wissentliches decken des Betruges wäre.

Was das Thema angeht: Ich habe mich da bis gestern Abend eigentlich gar nicht groß drum geschert (was interessiert mich ein Influencer-Beef^^) aber dann jetzt doch Romans letztes Video angesehen. Und auch wenns mich persönlich nicht betrifft da ich weder Zenchili kenne noch je bei Gewinnspielen mitgemacht habe so muss ich doch sagen die Nummer geht gar nicht. Nicht nur wissentlich betrügen (und das auch noch so dummdreist dass man selber den Beweis dafür hochlädt - gut dass random.org die 13 geworfen hat und keine 1073 dann hätte mans nie gesehen^^) sondern sich danach noch relativierend in der Opferrolle rausreden wollen UND die einzigartige Chance alles klarzustellen dann IMMER NOCH NICHT wahrnehmen... also sorry, dann hat mans nicht anders verdient. Das ist nicht nur illegal und moralisch verwerflich sondern auch einfach nur saublöd.


----------



## Richu006 (3. Dezember 2022)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Wie denn?


Na über den normalen Rechtsweg!

Ich finde es ja gut, dass man erst das persönliche Gespräch suchte.

Es zeigte keine Wirkung, dann verklagt man ihn halt.

Wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder "Selbstjustitz" ausüben würde?


----------



## Gasux (3. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen die Verschandelung der deutsche Sprache. Toxizität kannte ich früher nur im Zusammenhang mit Gift. Heute wird es für jeden Sch**ss verwendet.


Nur im Internet und das ist kein realer Ort.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Na über den normalen Rechtsweg!


Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass die "Kollegen" den Weg gehen (weiß es aber auch nicht) aber wenn da wirklich weit über 2000 Leute beim betrügerischen Gewinnspiel mitgemacht haben ist die Chance nicht so klein, dass zumindest einer der Teilnehmer der das hier mitbekommt bock drauf hat ne Anzeige zu schreiben. Und da es ja wie ich das sehe ne Straftat ist muss es ja auch verfolgt werden. 
An die Juristen: Ist sowas eigentlich ein relatives Antragsdelikt wo jemand anzeigen muss oder müsste eine Staatsanwaltschaft die das hier sieht von sich aus aktiv werden?

Wie auch imemr - könnte durchaus sein, dass Zenchili auch noch Post vom Anwalt bekommt.


----------



## KriNemeth (3. Dezember 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich befremdlich , daß man die ganze Angelegenheit jetzt über Videos regelt und dann damit auch wieder Klicks generiert.
> Das hat etwas von "auf jemand mit dem Finger zeigen".
> Gewinnspielbetrug geht natürlich gar nicht aber ich meine, daß hätte man anders regeln müssen als mit einer Schlammschalcht über Youtube.



Hardware Youtuber sind die Youtuber, die wahrscheinlich am meisten mit Youtube verdienen. Da richtig gute CPM und automatisch viele Kooperationen. Ich glaube auch die paar Views hat keiner von denen nötig und denen ist dass alles eher unangenehm. Die Szene ist ja nun auch nicht für Beef bekannt zumindest in D. Kann mich nur an eine Auseinandersetzung mit der8auer und Igor erinnern, was aber auch eher ne kleine Randnotiz war, welches kurz hochgekocht ist und in einem Gespräch geklärt wurde.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Na über den normalen Rechtsweg!
> 
> Ich finde es ja gut, dass man erst das persönliche Gespräch suchte.
> 
> ...


Und woher sollen die Betrogenen dann mitkriegen, dass sie überhaupt betrogen wurden? 
Es gibt so viele Journalisten die auch viele Dinge aufdecken, sollen die das auch alle sein lassen?


----------



## rhalin (3. Dezember 2022)

Hmm, Youtube einschalten?
Keine Ahnung ob das versucht wurde oder ob die das überhaupt interessiert.
Aber "illegale" Gewinnspiele auf ihrer Plattform finden die wahrscheinlich nicht so toll.
Im allgemeinen habe ich aber von der ganzen Sippe eh nur Roman abonniert und mir ist bewusst, daß er die Klicks nicht braucht.
Der Rest hat meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr Ahnung von Hardware als ich.
Die Leute sollten lieber PCGH lesen/schauen oder Igor , der musste sein sorry


----------



## BxBender (3. Dezember 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ganz linke und vor allem scheinheilige Nummer von HardwareDEALZ. Krass, wie unsympathisch man sein kann.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab beides noch nie geschaut. Das hab ich eben nebenbei einfach einmal mit Stichproben gemacht. Was für ein überflüssiger Kanal! Dass ausgerechnet der so anfängt und die Leute dann auch noch darauf hören... zeigt was für Leute das sind, die sich deren Videos anschauen. Echt übel.
> 
> Wenn ich Partei ergreifen müsste, wäre ich auf der von diesem Zenchill, aber nur weil der andere Typ so unsympathisch und scheinheilig ist.


Du hast das große Ganze nicht verstanden.
Hast du dir das Video überhaupt ganz und vor allem in aller Ruhe angeschaut?
Wer danach so eine seltsames Urteil fällt, hat den Schuss nicht gehört.
Zenchilli ist eindeutig das Schwarze Schaf der Youtube-Community und gehört absolut in aller Öffentlichkeit an den Pranger gestellt.
Wer solche Leute noch verteidigt, lässt Teile seiner eigenen dunklen Seite der Seele durchblicken.


----------



## Capucius (3. Dezember 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine dümmliche Frage?


Offenbar eine die in dümmlichen Antworten resultiert.


----------



## Optiki (3. Dezember 2022)

Capucius schrieb:


> Offenbar eine die in dümmlichen Antworten resultiert.


achso na dann, ich weiß schon warum ich in der Regel hier in NEWS nicht Rentnern wie dir antworte..


----------



## Capucius (3. Dezember 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass die "Kollegen" den Weg gehen (weiß es aber auch nicht) aber wenn da wirklich weit über 2000 Leute beim betrügerischen Gewinnspiel mitgemacht haben ist die Chance nicht so klein, dass zumindest einer der Teilnehmer der das hier mitbekommt bock drauf hat ne Anzeige zu schreiben. Und da es ja wie ich das sehe ne Straftat ist muss es ja auch verfolgt werden.
> An die Juristen: Ist sowas eigentlich ein relatives Antragsdelikt wo jemand anzeigen muss oder müsste eine Staatsanwaltschaft die das hier sieht von sich aus aktiv werden?


Ich denke das kommt aus die spezifische Situation an, und worum es jemandem exakt geht. Die meisten Streitfälle sind eher, dass jemandem suggeriert wurde er hätte gewonnen und derjenige das dann einklagen möchte. Betrug ist im Grundsatz ein Offizialdelikt, aber die Frage ist halt, hier wo  der angestrebte Vermögensvorteil ist, so wie das für mich klingt ging es da ja eher um Reichweite und Image, und damit vielleicht nur mittelbar um einen Vermögensvorteil. Glaube eher nicht, dass da ein Staatsanwalt ein großes öffentliches Interesse sähe. Viel wahrscheinlicher wäre mMn dass jemand - insbesondere die erwähnten anderen Influencer - sich da nach §4 Nr. 11 UWG benachteiligt sieht. Das ist dann aber zivilrechtlich geregelt, üblicherweise erstmal per Abmahnung. Und das kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen.  Aber: bin kein Volljurist, habe nur beruflich immer wieder mit den Themen zu tun gehabt.


Optiki schrieb:


> achso na dann, ich weiß schon warum ich in der Regel hier in NEWS nicht Rentnern wie dir antworte..


Jaja, ist ja schon gut, willkommen auf meiner Ignoreliste.


----------



## SIG-Soupy (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube persönlich ist es den anderen grossen auch sauer aufgestossen das sie das gespräch suchen wollten aber ihre kommentare direkt gelöscht oder geblacklisted worden sind ( gemäss ihren aussagen).  
@Incredible Alk wir haben hier tatsächlich nach tatbestandsmerkmalen den straftatbestand des betrugs ( unter umständen sogar gewerbsmässigen betrugs ) erfüllt. wenn wir die 1000€ warenwert als grossen verlust für eine einzelne person in betracht ziehen würden wäre wir sogar im härtefall was nochmal ein höheres strafmass nach sich zieht. zusätzlich kommt der schadensersatzanspruch.  Im endeffekt hat er sich Zenchili ein ziemliches ei gelegt und ASUS hat den gewinn nachträglich an den eigentlichen gewinner versendet. ob er sich von dem schlag erholen wird ist fraglich, grade was seine werbeverträge angeht.


----------



## Joschka80 (3. Dezember 2022)

Bin gespannt wie das Ganze ausgeht.


----------



## Finallin (3. Dezember 2022)

Joschka80 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie das Ganze ausgeht.



Ich hoffe das Zenchili alles verliert. Er hat es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Dezember 2022)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es zeigt mir persönlich doch stark dass ein paar Beteiligte noch nicht ganz verstanden haben, dass sie sich a) in einer massiven Masse von Öffentlichkeit und b) sich ebenso ein einem Wettbewerbs- und damit auch Geschäftsumfeld bewegen. Ich würde mir sehr wünschen wenn hier eine gewissen Form von Professionalität gewahrt wird. Denn speziell im Geschäftsverkehr gibt es - wenn alle anderen persönlichen Gespräche und Hinweise auf falsches Tun scheitern - das Instrument der Abmahnung. Wenn Influencer der Meinung sind da handelt jemand wettbewerbsrechtlich falsch, kann er dagegen vorgehen. Ist das Handeln des Gegenüber jedoch "nur" moralisch bedenklich aus der eigenen Sicht, aber rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden, muss man in letzter Konsequenz damit leben.


Speziell der letzte Satz verunsichert mich, ob ich dich hier falsch verstehe oder nicht. Ungeachtet der mMn Tatsache, dass da durchaus rechtlich ganz sicher nicht saubere Dinge im Raum stehen. Egal ob jetzt das Glückspiel oder die offensichtlich (da gefilmte) gezinkte Verlosungen.

Es geht doch im Kern, und das erklären auch HWDealz und Roman im Video, um 2 (mMn durchaus wichtige) Punkte.

1.) Betrug "der" Zuschauer/Fans/Abonnenten.

Sollten die (tlw. ja sogar vom "Beschuldigten" selbst gefilmten und hochgeladenen!) Vorwürfe stimmen, dann hat der Hardware-YouTuber Zenchilli mehrfach die (nicht nur "seine", dazu gleich mehr) Abonnenten/Zuschauer bzw. Teilnehmer seiner "Gewinnspiele" betrogen. Sei es um Chancen (tue dies für die doppelte Chance, tue jenes für die dreifache Chance, usw), oder sogar um Gewinne (siehe Verlosung des 1000€ Pakets). Soweit vielleicht noch eine Sache zwischen den "Betrogenen" und dem "Beschuldigten".


2.) Involvierung von der8auer usw.

Nicht nur im recht kleinen Segment der Hardware-YouTuber gibt es eine tlw. durchaus größere Überschneidung der Zuschauer/Abonnenten. Die wenigsten Zuschauer dürften nur einem solchen Kanal folgen. Ergo betreffen Dinge wie der hier im Raum stehende Betrug quasi zwangsweise auch immer die Zuschauer anderer Kanäle.

Das dürfte der Grund sein, warum sich Zuschauer bzw. Teilnehmer der Gewinnspiele auch "hilfesuchend" an Roman usw. gewandt haben. Der Versuch (zb. über die Kommentare der entsprechenden Videos) sich direkt an Zenchilli zu wenden schlug, so wie es ausschaut, dauerhaft fehl. Dieser verteidigte sein Vorgehen mehrmals, wie man anhand seiner Kommentare unter seinen Videos zu den entsprechenden Community-Kommentaren sehen kann.

Zenchilli hat also nicht nur einige Dinge getan die nicht ganz "sauber" sind, er war - und das augenscheinlich ja noch nicht mal NACH einem persönlichen Gespräch mit der8auer und HWDealz - nicht gewillt, diese Punkte angemessen aufzuklären.


Hardware-Dealz und der8auer blieb am Ende also eigentlich gar nichts anderes übrig, als "ihre" Communities, die tlw. eben auch zu Zenchillis Zuschauern (Teilnehmern der Gewinnspiele) zählen, zu warnen. Hier parallel noch den Rechtsweg zu gehen ist sicher eine optionale Möglichkeit - und wird vermutlich auch Anwendung finden, wenn Zenchilli jetzt immer noch so weiter machen sollte.

Hier wurde sich ja nicht hinter "Halle 8" (?) von 2 YouTubern "gebeeft" (geprügelt), was eigentlich niemand externen angeht, es wurden die Zuschauer/Abonnenten betrogen. Sowas kann und (mMn) sollte man durchaus öffentlich thematisieren. Gerade wenn der Betroffenen anders nicht bereit ist hier angemessen zu reagieren, bzw. selbstständig aufzuklären.

Den Punkt mit der "Lotterie" hingegen finde ich persönlich weniger dramatisch. Sicher, ein "Gewinnspiel" welches an Merch-Verkäufe gekoppelt ist so in den Fokus zu rücken (auch mit der Bezeichnung "Weihnachtsgewinnspiel" o.ä) war sicher nicht die beste Entscheidung. Aber unter den Merch-Käufern Dinge zu verlosen ist, zumindest bei großen internationalen YouTubern mit mehreren Millionen Abonnenten, nichts ungewöhnliches. Auch zb. ein "BigDawsTV" oder "ThatWasEpic" usw. tun sowas. Da wird auch mal Summe X, eine Monatsmiete, oder sonstiges, unter den Käufern verlost. Andere (auch deutsche) YouTuber zb. tun dies auch mit Dingen wie Autogrammkarten usw.


An der Stelle möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass der YouTuber Zenchilli mir bis gestern völlig unbekannt war. Und auch mein erster Gedanke war "Wow, wieder nerviger YT-Beef". Aber meiner Meinung nach ist es genau das nicht. Und zu dem Punkt YouTuber X hat auch die Zuschauer von YouTuber Y potentiell "abgezockt" kommt auch noch der grundsätzliche Schaden für alle YouTuber in dem Bereich.

Laut Roman hat zb. Asus scheinbar von dem Betrugsvorwurf (der "gezinkten" Auswahl des Gewinners) Wind bekommen. Ich weiß nicht mal ob Asus das teure Mainboard gesponsert hat, aber der Hersteller will sich jetzt selbst (und zukünftig wohl generell stärker = erste Auswirkungen von Zenchillies "Handeln", die alle Hardware-YouTuber betrifft!) darum kümmern, dass der (im Video wohl kurz sichtbare) rechtmäßige Gewinner seinen Gewinn auch tatsächlich bekommt.

Zenchilli hat mit seinen Aktionen also eben nicht nur sich selbst, und "nur" seinen Zuschauern geschadet, sondern der ganzen Branche, also auch den anderen YouTubern, und auch den Hardware-Herstellern - und zwar egal ob diese die Gewinne sponsern, oder die Gewinne von dem YouTuber selbst ganz normal gekauft wurden. Wenn man zb. ein Gigabyte-Gaming-Notebook in die Kamera hält, und sich das Gewinnspiel anschließend als möglicherweise "gezinkt" herausstellt, dann sieht es natürlich immer auch nicht sehr vorteilhaft für die in der Aktion genannten/gezeigten Hersteller aus.

Und zumindest Roman hat mit seinem Video ja sogar bis nach dem 2ten "Versuch" von Zenchilli die Sache aufzuklären gewartet. Der erste "Versuch" war schon eher lächerlich, da hier ganz offensichtlich nur versucht wurde auf die Tränendrüse zu drücken. Gefühlt 80% des (mittlerweile ja wieder offline genommenen) Videos von Zenchilli hatten mit den Vorwürfen gar nichts zu tun, sondern zeigten ihn nur beim "heulen" und dem Versuch Mitleid zu erregen. Der 2te Versuch war auch kein Stück besser, in den 5 (?) Minuten ging er ebenfalls auf quasi nichts Relevantes ein.

Ich finde die Aktion von HWDealz und der8auer im Nachhinein absolut richtig. Es wurde versucht dem "Beschuldigten" die Chance(n) zu geben selbst aufzuklären, reinen Tisch zu machen, und er wollte dies offensichtlich nicht.

Und wenn am Ende wirklich rausgekommen wäre, dass die Kanäle HWDealz und der8auer von ganzen Dingen wussten, und nichts (außer hinter den Kulissen den Rechtsweg gegangen) getan hätten, wären deren Communities davon sicher nicht erfreut gewesen.

Technisch gesehen haben diese Kanäle mMn also eigentlich "nur" versucht auch IHRE Existenz zu verteidigen.

Am Ende ist es eben YouTube, eine Plattform auf der man dadurch "Geld" verdient, in dem man in der Öffentlichkeit steht. "Betrügereien" usw. auf der Plattform betreffen dann eben auch ziemlich schnell alle anderen "Kontent-Kreatoren".

Ich persönliche sehe da auch kein Interesse an zusätzlichen Klicks/Einnahmen durch die Aktion von HWDealz oder der8auer. Zumal solche persönlichen Videos bei den beiden Kanälen (anders als zb. bei einem "Tanzverbot" usw) auch absolut gar nicht zum restlichen Content passen.

Wenn du YouTube nutzt um zu "betrügen", dann musst du eben mit einem zu YouTube passenden Echo rechnen, wenn es auffliegt - und du die dir gegebenen Chancen (die dir "die Community" in vielen Bereichen erst gar nicht gibt) es selbst aufzuklären auch noch verstreichen lässt. Und wenn die im Raum stehenden Vorwürfe wirklich stimmen, und so sieht es aktuell ja auch aus, dann sollte man meiner Meinung nach solche Kanäle direkt schließen.

Meiner Meinung nach hat sowas auf YouTube nichts zu suchen. Und da es sich nicht um ein "Versehen" handelt, was ja mal passieren kann, sondern um wiederholten Vorsatz, bedarf es da mMn auch keiner weiteren Chancen. Ohne die Aktion von HWDealz oder der8auer hätte Zenchilli vermutlich immer so weiter gemacht.


----------



## Joschka80 (3. Dezember 2022)

Finallin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Zenchili alles verliert. Er hat es nicht anders verdient.


Das wird ein heftiger Schlag für ihn deshalb interessiert mich wie er von "YouTube"für sein handeln bestraft wird. Den öffentlichen Teil haben Roman und Manuel sehr direkt erledigt.


----------



## Majorian (3. Dezember 2022)

Seit wann kann man bei Gewinnspielen davon ausgehen, dass alles mit ordentlichen Dingen abläuft?  Vor sehr vielen Jahren war ich als frischer Azubi in der Firma bei der Gewinnermittlung eines Gewinnspiels dabei. Diverse gezogene Personen wurden verworfen bis eine 17 Jährige gezogen wurde. Da man die Gewinnübergabe des Motorrollers mit Fotos und Artikel veröffentlichen wollte, sollte die Person dynamisch, jung und sich freuend rüberkommen. Die 40 Jährige Hartz 4 Mutti oder der 60 Jährige Gewinnspiel-Junkie waren da nicht gefragt.  Später im Leben habe ich im Bekanntenkreis mitbekommen, wie ein Kumpel bei einem Radio-Gewinnspiel mit einem befreundeten Moderator "gewonnen" hatte. Ohne neutrale Kontrolle neigen viele Menschen in vielen Situationen zu Betrug und Korruption.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2022)

BxBender schrieb:


> Du hast das große Ganze nicht verstanden.
> Hast du dir das Video überhaupt ganz und vor allem in aller Ruhe angeschaut?
> Wer danach so eine seltsames Urteil fällt, hat den Schuss nicht gehört.
> Zenchilli ist eindeutig das Schwarze Schaf der Youtube-Community und gehört absolut in aller Öffentlichkeit an den Pranger gestellt.
> Wer solche Leute noch verteidigt, lässt Teile seiner eigenen dunklen Seite der Seele durchblicken.


Sorry, aber du könntest mich auch fragen wie ich denn zu diesem Urteil gekommen bin. Meine dunkle Seele. Ich war und bin immer erstmal für den schwächeren. Punkt. In dem Video von zenchilli sieht man dass der Name geändert wurde und somit das Gewinnspiel manipuliert (wovon jeder Teilnehmer eh erstmal ausgehen sollte). Der Gedanke kommt absolut jedem Menschen der das sieht. Warum sollte er das also so hochladen? Was hinter dem Namen steckt und was seine Beweggründe waren, kennen wir nicht. Eventuell hat er gewusst dass einer der Teilnehmer ein sehr schweres Schicksal hat und es für ihn getan. Kann sein, könnte sein, könnte es auch nicht sein, ich weiß es nicht. Ich gestehen aber jedem Menschen zu so viel Verstand zu besitzen, sich nicht sein eigenes Grab absichtlich zu schaufeln (hoch zu laden). 

Bis wir es wissen, sieht es einfach erstmal nur unschön aus. Mehr nicht. Sich da von außen aufzuspielen ist Kindergarten und genau das macht den Ankläger für mich erstmal unsympathisch.

Deine Reaktion ist genau das was ich in meinem anderen post meinte. Du ziehst einfach irgendwelche dummdreisten Schlüsse ohne mich zu kennen. 
Ich spreche seit Jahren kein Wort mehr mit meinem Vater, weil er sich moralisch anders entwickelt hat als er es mir als Kind selbst mitgegeben hat. Du darfst mir also glauben, dass ich Betrug gar nicht lustig finde.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> In dem Video von zenchilli sieht man dass der Name geändert wurde und somit das Gewinnspiel manipuliert (wovon jeder Teilnehmer eh erstmal ausgehen sollte). Der Gedanke kommt absolut jedem Menschen der das sieht. Warum sollte er das also so hochladen? Was hinter dem Namen steckt und was seine Beweggründe waren, kennen wir nicht. Eventuell hat er gewusst dass einer der Teilnehmer ein sehr schweres Schicksal hat und es für ihn getan. Kann sein, könnte sein, könnte es auch nicht sein, ich weiß es nicht. Ich gestehen aber jedem Menschen zu so viel Verstand zu besitzen, sich nicht sein eigenes Grab absichtlich zu schaufeln (hoch zu laden).
> 
> Bis wir es wissen, sieht es einfach erstmal nur unschön aus. Mehr nicht. Sich da von außen aufzuspielen ist Kindergarten und genau das macht den Ankläger für mich erstmal unsympathisch.


Warum sollte man davon ausgehen, das ein Gewinnspiel manipuliert ist?
Des weiteren sagst du, dass du erstmal immer für den schwächeren bist.
Warum dann zu Zenchili halten?
Er wissentlich und mit voller Absicht jemanden um seinen Gewinn betrogen.
Wenn dann müsstest du zudem halten und nicht zu jemanden, der sich so widerlich gegenüber seiner Community verhält.
Das du dann noch versuchst sein Verhalten zu verteidigen, verstehe ich nicht.
Es sieht nicht unschön aus, es ist glatter Betrug.

Es spielt sich auch keiner von außen auf, sondern weißt die Leute auf einen Missstand hin.
Das ist auch richtig so, damit eventuell der Betrogene sein Recht einfordern kann.


----------



## Gadteman (3. Dezember 2022)

Das ganze hat definitiv die "Öffentlichkeit" der entsprechenden Kanäle weiter bekannt gemacht und verbreitet keine gute Stimmung. Gewinnspiele und Verlosungen sind nicht immer transparent nachvollziehbar, aber das mit dem Laptop war doch schon echt leichtsinnig, die Listen abzufilmen und die sind nach einem "Ruckler des Smartphones" in den Zeilen um den Gewinner total anders....

Ich wollte mich etwas länger auslassen, aber da ich nicht alle Fakten kenne und von den beteiligten Kanälen nur ab und zu was schaue..... Ist das schon unschön was dort abgeht und ich glaube auch das u.a. Roman über seine Tragweite und Einfluss in der HW Community weiß und so ein Video nicht ohne Grund macht.

Nur das HWDeals sich über das Merch hermacht, billige Alternativen u.a. aus einem ChinaShop "Recherchiert" der auch nicht für jeden aus der Community erreichbar ist.... Das ist kein guter Stil. Eigener Merch ist bei allen Anbietern teurer als unbedruckte oder anders gestaltete Artikel.


----------



## ISancoI (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich fand die ganze Aktion von Seiten Hardwaredealz bissl komisch. Kam mir so vor als ob es da schon länger Streit gibt und man jetzt aus was für Gründen auch immer diese Video gemacht hat.
Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo Roman sein Video hochgeladen hat, ging es nur um diese Gewinnchance wenn man etwas im Shop kauft. Zumindest wurde mir das von HardwareDealz so vermittelt. Fand das jetzt gar nicht mal sooo wild.
Dann kam das Video von Roman und es wurden ganz andere Vorwürfe laut. Warum Roman sich da jetzt einmischt verstehe ich zudem auch nicht so ganz. HardwareDealz hätte ja auch ein Update Video machen können wenn den nötig.
Ich denke Roman/HD haben aus was für Gründen auch immer Zenchilli ein Ultimatum gesetzt "Selbstmord" zu begehen. Das erste Video von Zenchilli hat wohl nicht gereicht. Man wollte klar mehr. Roman nehme ich seine Trauer am Ende seines Videos übrigens nicht ab.
Ändert alles nichts an der Sache das Zenchilli anscheinend ganz miese Nummer abgezogen hat.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Dezember 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Speziell der letzte Satz verunsichert mich, ob ich dich hier falsch verstehe oder nicht. Ungeachtet der mMn Tatsache, dass da durchaus rechtlich ganz sicher nicht saubere Dinge im Raum stehen. Egal ob jetzt das Glückspiel oder die offensichtlich (da gefilmte) gezinkte Verlosungen.
> 
> Es geht doch im Kern, und das erklären auch HWDealz und Roman im Video, um 2 (mMn durchaus wichtige) Punkte.



Ich habe meine persönliche Meinung geschrieben, da war Zenchilli's zweites Video und Romans Video noch gar nicht online.

Aber vollkommen unabhängig davon bleibe ich bei meiner grundsätzlich angesetzten These, dass derartige Dinge nichts in der Öffentlichkeit zu suchen haben.

Klar, ich kenne zwar mit Ausnahme von Roman niemanden der Beteiligten persönlich - und bei Roman kann ich absolut sagen, dass das ein von Grund auf ehrlicher Mensch ist, der solche Dinge (speziell nach dem Igor-Beef) nicht ohne handfeste Beweise zur eigenen Absicherung in die Öffentlichkeit bringt. Fakt ist jedoch auch, dass alle Beteiligten in einem Wettbewerbsverhältnis stehen.

Nun muss man sich mal vor Augen halten, was passiert wenn ebenso moralisch aus Sicht der Community gehandelt wird, aber sich keine oder nur ein Teil der Vorwürfe bewahrheiten. Demgegenüber steht ein öffentlich diffamierter  Wettbewerber mit Ansehens- und in der Folge auch Wirtschaftsverlust. Ein konkretes Beispiel finden wir bei den Wettermoderatoren...

Ich bleibe dabei. Persönliches Gespräch suchen, bei Unwillen Rechtsweg in Form von Abmahnungen beschreiten. Bei Zuwiderhandlung entsprechend verklagen ggf. Strafanzeigen stellen. Das ist der Weg, den sich der Rechtsstaat wünscht. Das was hier gemacht wurde - unabhängig von der Berechtigung - ist nichts anderes als Selbstjustiz.

Was ist Selbstjustiz? Als Selbstjustiz  bezeichnet man die gesetzlich nicht zulässige Vergeltung für erlittenes Unrecht, die ein Betroffener im eigenen oder fremden Namen selbst übt.

Wenn man sich diese Definition mal vor Augen hält, weiß man was hier abgegangen ist.


----------



## KriNemeth (3. Dezember 2022)

Gadteman schrieb:


> Nur das HWDeals sich über das Merch hermacht, billige Alternativen u.a. aus einem ChinaShop "Recherchiert" der auch nicht für jeden aus der Community erreichbar ist.... Das ist kein guter Stil. Eigener Merch ist bei allen Anbietern teurer als unbedruckte oder anders gestaltete Artikel.



Glaube er hatte da Dropshipping im Sinn, das hat aber Zenchilli ausgeräumt und ist auch nicht wirklich Thema.
Wobei ich meine, dass da Zenchilli selber abgezogen wurde und es der Community weitergegeben hat.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was ist Selbstjustiz? Als Selbstjustiz  bezeichnet man die gesetzlich nicht zulässige Vergeltung für erlittenes Unrecht, die ein Betroffener im eigenen oder fremden Namen selbst übt.



Das Video von Hardwaredealz war keine Vergeltung, daher passt Selbstjustiz nicht.

Hardwaredealz hat auf Missstände hingewiesen, da passt imo eher Whistleblowing. Das Problem dabei ist, dass er offensichtlich auf die Kernbeschuldigung, was Roman letztendlich veröffentlicht hat, nicht eingehen wollte, weil Zenchilli die Möglichkeit  gelassen werden sollte, das selbst zu veröffentlichen. Also hat er sich weniger schwerwiegende Punkte rausgesucht, um auf Missstände aufmerksam zu machen.

Es scheint nicht deren Ansinnen zu sein, Zenchilli rechtlich anzugehen, sondern das Community-Intern zu bereinigen. Was für Zenchilli von Vorteil ist. Wobei eine Anzeige von den Gewinnspielteilnehmern, nach derzeitigen Lage nicht ausgeschlossen ist.



> Nun muss man sich mal vor Augen halten, was passiert wenn ebenso moralisch aus Sicht der Community gehandelt wird, aber sich keine oder nur ein Teil der Vorwürfe bewahrheiten. Demgegenüber steht ein öffentlich diffamierter Wettbewerber mit Ansehens- und in der Folge auch Wirtschaftsverlust. Ein konkretes Beispiel finden wir bei den Wettermoderatoren...


 
Nur der Hauptvorwurf ist rechtlich wirklich relevant, belegt und auch eingestanden bzw. hat Zenchilli selbst Betrug eingestanden, aber nicht gesagt wo, was Roman dann veröffentlich hat. Sehe da kein Vergleich zum Kachelmann.


----------



## mastermc51 (3. Dezember 2022)

Galaxy90 schrieb:


> Ich  dachte immer in der Rap Szene gäbe es den besten Beef. Aber die Hardware Szene toppt alles.


Ne, die erschießen den jeweils anderen (in der Rapper Szene).


----------



## Swasilon (3. Dezember 2022)

So oder so: beide Kanäle (Zenchilli und HardwareDealz) waren qualitativ auf sehr niedrigem Niveau. Juckt mich daher absolut nicht, wenn jemand von denen verschwindet.


----------



## SFT-GSG (3. Dezember 2022)

ich ziehe mir alle Videos zum beef, die verschwinden ja sonst gleich wieder.....


----------



## SIG-Soupy (3. Dezember 2022)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nun muss man sich mal vor Augen halten, was passiert wenn ebenso moralisch aus Sicht der Community gehandelt wird, aber sich keine oder nur ein Teil der Vorwürfe bewahrheiten. Demgegenüber steht ein öffentlich diffamierter  Wettbewerber mit Ansehens- und in der Folge auch Wirtschaftsverlust. Ein konkretes Beispiel finden wir bei den Wettermoderatoren...


Bloss bringt jeder von dennen nicht genügend videos raus um sich gegenseitig quantitativ konkurrenz zu machen. Qualitativ gibt es natürlich zum teil massive unterschiede.


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei. Persönliches Gespräch suchen, bei Unwillen Rechtsweg in Form von Abmahnungen beschreiten. Bei Zuwiderhandlung entsprechend verklagen ggf. Strafanzeigen stellen. Das ist der Weg, den sich der Rechtsstaat wünscht. Das was hier gemacht wurde - unabhängig von der Berechtigung - ist nichts anderes als Selbstjustiz.


Funktioniert halt nur so lang bis es sich um ein Offizialdelikt handelt.  Ich glaube Manu wollte Mattis einfach einen Weckruf verpassen. Weil wenn die Community schon andere Hardtuber anschreibt um Hilfe zu bekommen bist du irgendwann auch im Zugzwang weil sonst verlierst du auch das Vertrauen wenn du gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme "predigst".
Alles in allem eine sehr unschöne Situation und wir werden sehen wo das endet ( vllt im nächsten Solmecke vid  )


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man davon ausgehen, das ein Gewinnspiel manipuliert ist?
> Des weiteren sagst du, dass du erstmal immer für den schwächeren bist.
> Warum dann zu Zenchili halten?
> Er wissentlich und mit voller Absicht jemanden um seinen Gewinn betrogen.
> ...


Ist dem so? Sag mir doch Mal die Namen von der Person die eigentlich auf Platz 13 war und der Person die plötzlich dort war? Das kannst du nicht. Warum? Weil wir sie nicht kennen. Wir wissen doch gar nicht ob er da einen Fakeacc eingesetzt hat, oder einen Mensch mit dem er Mitleid hatte, oder die Cousine des Hausmeisters der Wohneinrichtung seine Tante. Wir wissen nicht was mit der Hardware passiert ist. Wenn also mehrere sich mMn zu wichtig nehmende utuber plötzlich so eine Show daraus gestalten, dann bin ich erstmal auf der Seite des Angeklagten. Der wiederum hat ja zugegeben die Verlosung manipuliert zu haben. Ganz und gar nicht sehe ich da einen schaden für die ganze Szene. Musste Linus bremsen weil Igor hier in Deutschland ausgebremst wurde? Nö. Wer bitte ist denn so verkorkst und betrachtet beispielsweise Roman anders weil zenchilli Mist gebaut hat? Das ist doch Unfug. Das einzige Argument das hier zählt, ist dass wenn Roman von seiner Community angesprochen wird und er nichts täte, sie ihm das übel nehmen könnten. Ja. Mehr aber auch nicht. Deshalb muss man noch lange nicht aus mehreren Kanälen auf jemanden schießen. Wie der Tonfall in diesen Gesprächen war, wissen wir auch nicht. Wenngleich ich davon ausgehe, dass der schon nicht ausfallend war.

Um das nochmal klarzustellen: zenchilli ist mir völlig wurscht und gehört abgestraft. Das Verhalten der anderen Parteien finde ich aber dennoch unangenehm und albern. Allein schon wie Roman in seinem Video zwischenzeitlich grinst, fast amüsiert scheint. Hätte nicht sein müssen. Die Intention, sich für eine Erklärung seitens zenchilli einzusetzen ist völlig richtig, nur die Art gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Derjeniche (3. Dezember 2022)

Bin auf die Thematik eigentlich nur aufmerksam geworden weil der8auer ein Video auf seinem Kanal hat (das hier auch verlinkt wurde). Weder Zenchilli noch Hardwaredealz folge ich, bzw. kannte ich beide vorher überhaupt nicht.

Hab mir dann doch deren Videos angeschaut (eher überflogen), denn so ein bisschen Drama bietet ja auch oft ganz gute Unterhaltung.  Das war bei dem Gerede von dem Hardwaredealz-Youtuber allerdings nur schwer auszuhalten. Mich interessieren die "positiven Vibes" oder die ständigen Beteuerungen, dass es ihm ja nur um die Community geht und bla kein bisschen, komm doch einfach zum Punkt Mensch. Zenchilli ebenfalls nur Gesülze ohne konkret zu werden.

Ich war dann letztlich dankbar für das Video von Roman, der ohne nutzloses Pathos ein paar Fakten dargelegt hatte, was jetzt eigentlich konkret im Argen liegt und wieso sie die Videos machen.

Das Einzige was mich bei der ganzen Sache wundert, ist wieso überhaupt jemand Zenchillis Kanal folgt. Wer "Gewinnspiel"-Teilnahme nur gegen Kauf im Shop anbietet oder andere fragwürdige Sachen wie erhöhte Gewinnchancen gegen Profilbild (wie soll er das überhaupt auswerten, händisch ganz sicher nicht) macht, dem würde ich ja sofort das Abo kündigen und fortan meiden.  

Ob das für diesen Zenchilli rechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen wird, insbesondere da hier ja anscheinend handfester Betrug vorliegt bei einem seiner Gewinnspiele, kann ich nicht beurteilen und wird man dann sowieso sehen. Zumindest falls man die Muße hat die Sache weiterzuverfolgen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist dem so? Sag mir doch Mal die Namen von der Person die eigentlich auf Platz 13 war und der Person die plötzlich dort war? Das kannst du nicht. Warum? Weil wir sie nicht kennen. Wir wissen doch gar nicht ob er da einen Fakeacc eingesetzt hat, oder einen Mensch mit dem er Mitleid hatte, oder die Cousine des Hausmeisters der Wohneinrichtung seine Tante.


Wenn dem so wäre, warum so ein Gewinnspiel machen?
Ach richtig, um Reichweite zu generieren und mehr Geld zu machen.
Achja es war vorher greeney_go und später travlerg. 
Somit hast du deine Namen und für Asus hat das gereicht, um den Gewinn doch noch zu ermöglichen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cordonbleu (3. Dezember 2022)

Weiter im Programm: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drtqO-L6GgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ISancoI (3. Dezember 2022)

SIG-Soupy schrieb:


> Ich glaube Manu wollte Mattis einfach einen Weckruf verpassen.


Das Video war kein Weckruf. Das war mMn schon mehr. Zenchillis Name dürfte für die nächste Zeit verbrannt sein. Sowohl bei der Community als auch bei den Herstellern.
Man darf nicht vergessen wie viele Überschneidungen Zenchilli, HardwareDealz, Roman und Kreativecke haben. Stelle mir die Zusammenarbeit da äußerst schwierig vor. 

Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn er den Kanal einstampft. Ich gehe tatsächlich sogar davon aus.


SIG-Soupy schrieb:


> Weil wenn die Community schon andere Hardtuber anschreibt um Hilfe zu bekommen bist du irgendwann auch im Zugzwang weil sonst verlierst du auch das Vertrauen wenn du gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme "predigst".


Ich frage mich folgendes:
Vor dem Video das Roman veröffentlicht hat, haben er selber und HardwareDealz ja laut eigener Aussage mit Zenchilli gesprochen.
*Worauf wurde dort der Fokus gelegt bzw. was wollten Sie erreichen??*

Man hätte ja sagen können, okay Zen. Der augenscheinliche Giveaway Betrug war unterste Schiene und kann, wenn das öffentlich wird dein Karriereende bedeuten. Ist das Vertrauen der Zuschauer in dich weg, bist du erledigt.
Also wirst du das proaktiv bei einem Entschuldigungsvideo selbst öffentlich machen und dem rechtmäßigen Gewinner als Zeichen deines guten Willens anstatt der 3060 z.B. eine 4080 schicken.

Zen hat dann ja auch  ein Video veröffentlichet wo er sich zum einen entschuldigt hat, wo er bekanntgegeben hat wie Giveaways in der Zukunft laufen sollen und mMn ganz wichtig *er hat explicit zugegeben das er ein Gewinnspiel manipuliert hat*. Er hat das also ganz klar eingeräumt.

Was kann ein Außenstehender wie Roman in diesem Fall eigentlich noch verlangen.
Steht es ihm überhaupt zu etwas zu verlangen?
Kann er einfach entscheiden, das in der Entschuldigung  nicht "relativiert" werden darf?

Es mag so rüberkommen das ich Roman bzw. HardwareDealz negativ gegenüberstehe. Das komplette Gegenteil ist jedoch der Fall. Gucke die Videos von Roman sehr gerne und schätze seine Expertise und entspannte Art Sachverhalte zu erklären. Zenchilli wiederum habe ich schon vor Monaten deabonniert, weil mir sein Content zu "albern/fake" wurde.

Ich frage mich halt was genau der Grund für das Video von Roman war wenn man vieles problemlos aus der Welt hätte schaffen können, da die Entschuldigung von Zen zu dem Zeitpunkt ja schon veröffentlicht war.
Auch beim ersten Video von HardwareDealz habe ich mich zeitweise gefragt, warum hier wegen Losen für ein Gewinnspiel und ein ggf.  zu teures Mauspad so ein Aufhebens gemacht wird.

Mir kommt es halt so vor, das Roman/HardwareDealz entschieden haben das die Entschuldigung nicht genug ist und es deshalb gerechtfertigt ist so ein Video hochzuladen.

Edit:
Hab jetzt  das 2. Video von Zen gesehen und hoffe das damit jetzt Ruhe einkehrt.


----------



## KriNemeth (3. Dezember 2022)

ISancoI schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt was genau der Grund für das Video von Roman war wenn man vieles problemlos aus der Welt hätte schaffen können, da die Entschuldigung von Zen zu dem Zeitpunkt ja schon veröffentlicht war.
> Auch beim ersten Video von HardwareDealz habe ich mich zeitweise gefragt, warum hier wegen Losen für ein Gewinnspiel und ein ggf.  zu teures Mauspad so ein Aufhebens gemacht wird.
> 
> Mir kommt es halt so vor, das Roman/HardwareDealz entschieden haben das die Entschuldigung nicht genug ist und es deshalb gerechtfertigt ist so ein Video hochzuladen.



Das Problem war wohl, dass Zenchilli gesagt hat: "Ja ich habe betrogen, aber was genau tut nichts zur Sache." (ungefähre Aussage)
Zumindest Roman, wollte schon das Zenchilli die konkrete Manipulation offen legt und so war es im Vorgespräch wohl auch ausgemacht.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, warum so ein Gewinnspiel machen?
> Ach richtig, um Reichweite zu generieren und mehr Geld zu machen.
> Achja es war vorher greeney_go und später travlerg.
> Somit hast du deine Namen und für Asus hat das gereicht, um den Gewinn doch noch zu ermöglichen.
> ...


Das sind doch keine Namen, das sind Nicks. Was wenn ich jetzt sage, ich war die neue 13 und habe die Zeile an ein Waisenhaus weitergereicht?
Jeder konnte vermuten, aber keiner wusste was genau da passiert ist und warum.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Klarnamen sind natürlich ausgeblendet, nennt sich Datenschutz.
Die Frage wäre dann, warum nicht gleich an ein Waisenhaus spenden?
Warum den Umweg gehen und einen anderen Menschen betrügen?


----------



## Norkzlam (4. Dezember 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das sind doch keine Namen, das sind Nicks. Was wenn ich jetzt sage, ich war die neue 13 und habe die Zeile an ein Waisenhaus weitergereicht?


Was tut das zur Sache. Es geht darum, dass das Gewinnspiel manipuliert und die Teilnehmer ergo betrogen wurden? Ich verstehe das Argument daher einfach nicht? Ob er jetzt seine Mutter, Elon Musk oder die Tafel bevorteilt hat ist doch auf der Sachebene vollkommen irrelevant.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur Corned Beef.
> ....


Mach dir nichts draus.
Ohne dein 1. Kommentar in diesem Thread zu kennen... Habe ich mich in den ganzen 15 Minuten investierter Zeit um viel "buhhu" eigentlich nur eines gefragt: "Warum soll "Beef" überhaupt gleich bedeutend mit Streit sein??


Ich habe von allen beteiligten sicherlich schon mal das ein oder andere Video gesehen, da ich sie kenne.
Für Mich klingt das so;
-Ich hab den noch nie gemocht, aber jetzt ist der noch viel dooferer
-ich bin gar nicht doof, aber wenn doch nicht mit absicht weil....
-Ja du hast recht der ist ein Doofi und das kann ich beweisen, aber wir sind alle irgendwie doofis...

Soooo viele viele viele Tränen unter allen betiligten. Soo viele Tränen auf YouTube, weil jeden Tag einer mit "Beef" frisch vom "Roast" "Gedisst" wird. Die sollte allesamt Bademode und Pool Anlagen in ihren Shops anbieten/ bzw entsprechende Sponsoren mit ins "Boot" holen, wenn das jetzt die Regel wird. Hauptsache die Arche Noah kann im Trockendock bleiben.

Kann ja nich lang dauern bis ein "React" benanntes Video kommt nur um noch mehr Tränen zu erzeugen.
Womöglich hat der Herr Gott persönlich da seine Finger mit drin um die neue "Große Flut" zu schaffen!


----------



## der8auer (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mit Zenchilli schon einige Videos zusammen gemacht bei ihm und mir auf dem Kanal. Also das ist nicht der Fall.


----------



## ceramicx (4. Dezember 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist dem so? Sag mir doch Mal die Namen von der Person die eigentlich auf Platz 13 war und der Person die plötzlich dort war? Das kannst du nicht. Warum? Weil wir sie nicht kennen. Wir wissen doch gar nicht ob er da einen Fakeacc eingesetzt hat, oder einen Mensch mit dem er Mitleid hatte, oder die Cousine des Hausmeisters der Wohneinrichtung seine Tante. Wir wissen nicht was mit der Hardware passiert ist. Wenn also mehrere sich mMn zu wichtig nehmende utuber plötzlich so eine Show daraus gestalten, dann bin ich erstmal auf der Seite des Angeklagten. Der wiederum hat ja zugegeben die Verlosung manipuliert zu haben. Ganz und gar nicht sehe ich da einen schaden für die ganze Szene. Musste Linus bremsen weil Igor hier in Deutschland ausgebremst wurde? Nö. Wer bitte ist denn so verkorkst und betrachtet beispielsweise Roman anders weil zenchilli Mist gebaut hat? Das ist doch Unfug. Das einzige Argument das hier zählt, ist dass wenn Roman von seiner Community angesprochen wird und er nichts täte, sie ihm das übel nehmen könnten. Ja. Mehr aber auch nicht. Deshalb muss man noch lange nicht aus mehreren Kanälen auf jemanden schießen. Wie der Tonfall in diesen Gesprächen war, wissen wir auch nicht. Wenngleich ich davon ausgehe, dass der schon nicht ausfallend war.
> 
> Um das nochmal klarzustellen: zenchilli ist mir völlig wurscht und gehört abgestraft. Das Verhalten der anderen Parteien finde ich aber dennoch unangenehm und albern. Allein schon wie Roman in seinem Video zwischenzeitlich grinst, fast amüsiert scheint. Hätte nicht sein müssen. Die Intention, sich für eine Erklärung seitens zenchilli einzusetzen ist völlig richtig, nur die Art gefällt mir nicht.



Doch wissen wir er hat selber in diesem Video gesagt dass er zu diesem Zeitpunkt die HW nicht rausgeben wollte das ist glatter Betrug und die Videos von HWD und 8auer ein Muss zumal die beiden dem ZCR vorher 2x die Möglichkeit gaben selbst damit rauszurücken.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drtqO-L6GgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2022)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Was tut das zur Sache. Es geht darum, dass das Gewinnspiel manipuliert und die Teilnehmer ergo betrogen wurden? Ich verstehe das Argument daher einfach nicht? Ob er jetzt seine Mutter, Elon Musk oder die Tafel bevorteilt hat ist doch auf der Sachebene vollkommen irrelevant.


Klar ist das auf der Sachebene wurscht, aber nicht auf der moralischen. Falls ihr meine posts wirklich gelesen habt, ist euch nicht entgangen dass ich die Tat keineswegs verteidige, sondern mich gegen das Vorgehen der anderen beiden ausgesprochen habe. Auf sachlicher Ebene hätten die Gegner einfach Klage einreichen können, ein Statement einfordern und gut. Die haben sich aber meines Erachtens nach aufgespielt und ihn weiter diskreditiert. Selbst das wäre mir wurscht wenn man nicht grinsend in die Kamera erzählen würde wie ungern man so ein Video erstellen würde.
Der zinchilli ist mir vorher unbekannt gewesen, kann also in meinem Ansehen nicht sinken. Bei Roman ist das was anderes. Ja, er geht auf seine Community ein, Pluspunkt. Die Art und Weise, Minuspunkt. Dabei noch grinsen, weiteres minus. Von zwei Seiten auf einen, also von ihm und Hardwaredeals, noch ein Minus.
Das ist meine aktuelle Wahrnehmung und hat mit der eigentlichen Tat erstmal wenig zu tun.


Was mich jetzt wirklich interessieren würde ist ob die Community jetzt eine Sammelklage einreicht, oder ob sie ihm einfach den Rücken kehrt. Auch interessiert mich ob Roman und der Vogel von Hardwaredeals etwas eingereicht haben. Gibt's hier User die auch in deren Community aktiv sind und etwas dazu sagen können?


----------



## MechUnit (4. Dezember 2022)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich nicht einen der erwähnten Kanäle verfolge und den Großteil dieser selbsternannten Influencer für völlig überbewertet halte, hat dieser HardwareDealz-Mensch mit der Aussage "irgendwann zeigt jeder sein wahres Gesicht" vollkommen Recht. Er zeigt seins ja in diesem Video auch.
> 
> Schon irgendwie ironisch, dass solche Dramaqueens, Dummschwätzer und (teilweise) Minusmenschen durch dummes Gesabbel solch eine "Macht" erlangen können, während qualifizierte und renommierte Redaktionen den Bach runter gehen.
> 
> *Grüße!*


wie gut, dass für mich solche "influencer" bedeutungslos sind. werden sie für mich auch immer bleiben.

kann am alter liegen... ich bin halt als kind der 80er zum glück noch nicht mit so einem mist und verdummungs-TV aufgewachsen, daher zu solchen YTern auch keinen draht - zum glück!

sollen sie mal ihren kindergarten machen... ich würde mich in der öffentlichkeit dafür schämen.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Dezember 2022)

SIG-Soupy schrieb:


> Bloss bringt jeder von dennen nicht genügend videos raus um sich gegenseitig quantitativ konkurrenz zu machen. Qualitativ gibt es natürlich zum teil massive unterschiede.



Ich würde hier nicht nur alleine nach Reichweite gehen. Hier spielen auch Kontakte und Einfluss bei Review- und Werbepartnern eine Rolle.



KriNemeth schrieb:


> Das Video von Hardwaredealz war keine Vergeltung, daher passt Selbstjustiz nicht.
> 
> Hardwaredealz hat auf Missstände hingewiesen, da passt imo eher Whistleblowing. Das Problem dabei ist, dass er offensichtlich auf die Kernbeschuldigung, was Roman letztendlich veröffentlicht hat, nicht eingehen wollte, weil Zenchilli die Möglichkeit  gelassen werden sollte, das selbst zu veröffentlichen. Also hat er sich weniger schwerwiegende Punkte rausgesucht, um auf Missstände aufmerksam zu machen.



Whistleblowler charakteriert stets, dass eine einzelne Person bzw. möglicherweise eine im Vergleich extrem kleine Gruppe gegen eine übergeordnete Organisation (Konzerne, Staaten etc.) Geheimnisse nach außen mitteilen. Hier haben wir aber den umgekehrten Fall. Wir haben hier eine Gruppierung von Wettbewerbern (die meines Erachtens alle zusammengenommen national in der Branche "Hardware-Influencer" eine herausragende Rolle spielen), die öffentlich Geheimnisse eines einzelnen (deutlich kleineren) Wettbewerbers teilen. Passt also erst recht nicht.



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Zenchilli schon einige Videos zusammen gemacht bei ihm und mir auf dem Kanal. Also das ist nicht der Fall.



Moin Roman! Schön dich wieder einmal im Forum sehen zu dürfen. 

Allerdings hätte ich mir andere Umstände gewünscht.


----------



## Pilochun (4. Dezember 2022)

Achtung Offtopic! Aber selbst Igor konnte einen kleinen Seitenhieb nicht lassen.



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbtpuXv74BQ:1415

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Minute 23.35


----------



## KriNemeth (4. Dezember 2022)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Whistleblowler charakteriert stets, dass eine einzelne Person bzw. möglicherweise eine im Vergleich extrem kleine Gruppe gegen eine übergeordnete Organisation (Konzerne, Staaten etc.) Geheimnisse nach außen mitteilen. Hier haben wir aber den umgekehrten Fall. Wir haben hier eine Gruppierung von Wettbewerbern (die meines Erachtens alle zusammengenommen national in der Branche "Hardware-Influencer" eine herausragende Rolle spielen), die öffentlich Geheimnisse eines einzelnen (deutlich kleineren) Wettbewerbers teilen. Passt also erst recht nicht.



Whistleblowing hat nichts per se mit Klein vs. Groß zu tun, das bringst du mit rein aus Erfahrungswerten.

Häufig geht es darum, dass ein Arbeitnehmer auf einen Missstand in einem Unternehmen oder einer Verwaltung hinweist. Aber man kann auch aus einer Community heraus Whistleblown, wenn man von etwas Kenntnis erlangt hat.

Folgende Kriterien müssen erfüllt sein, damit man von Whistleblowing sprechen kann:

1. Es handelt sich um einen Missstand von erheblicher Tragweite, es geht nicht nur um persönliche Umstände des Whistleblowers. - Über die Tragweite für uns persönlich kann man streiten, innerhalb der Community ist sie nicht so klein.

2. Es wird ein Mittler oder direkt die Öffentlichkeit informiert über den Missstand.

3. Die Motive sind rechtlicher oder moralischer Natur und zielen auf die Reputation.

Irgendwo stehen die Influencer im Wettbewerb, aber selbst das kann man infrage stellen. Man kann im Wettbewerb sein bzgl. Zuschauer und Werbekunden.  Bzgl. Zuschauer, wer sich wirklich für das Thema interessiert, wird sich so und so mehrere anschauen und nicht nur einen. Hinzu kommt, wahrscheinlich werden die Creator im Auge haben, wer wann Videos veröffentlicht und sich daran orientieren, dazu bedarf es nicht mal konkrete Abstimmung.

 Bzgl. der Werbepartner habe ich Folgendes beobachtet. Zumindest derzeit und in der Vergangenheit werden fast alle Hardware-Influencer für die gleichen Kooperationen angefragt. Erkennt man daran, dass quasi gleichzeitig von den üblichen Influencer-Videos aufploppen, wo dann exakt die gleiche Hardware getestet wird und damit meine ich nicht den Release von neuer Hardware. Aber selbst da werden sie oft vom gleichen Hersteller mit Hardware versorgt.
Also da gibt es definitiv nicht wirklich Wettbewerb, weil offensichtlich alles angefragt wird, was auch nur einen bestimmten Schwellenwert an Reichweite erreicht hat.


----------



## ISancoI (5. Dezember 2022)

KriNemeth schrieb:


> Roman, wollte schon das Zenchilli die konkrete Manipulation offen legt und so war es im Vorgespräch wohl auch ausgemacht.


Hat Roman das Recht das zu verlangen? Er spielt sich hier ein bisschen sehr zum Richter auf mMn.


----------



## Kindercola (5. Dezember 2022)

ISancoI schrieb:


> Hat Roman das Recht das zu verlangen? Er spielt sich hier ein bisschen sehr zum Richter auf mMn.


Das Recht dazu hat er natürlich nicht.... nicht einmal nach irgendeinem Gespräch.
mMn ist das für mich aber alles mehr oder weniger typischer YT / Influencer Kindergarten. Wenn da Betrug im Raum steht dann sollen die doch einfach die Polizei einschalten ...


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Dezember 2022)

Öffentlich jemanden einer Straftat zu bezichtigen, ist im Übrigen auch nicht ganz ohne. Erweist sich diese Behauptung als falsch, kann hier der Tatbestand eine üblen Nachrede erfüllt sein. Geschieht dies öffentlich ist das Strafmaß sogar noch einmal verschärft.

Man muss sich also ganz sicher sein, dass der Angegriffene nicht nur die behauptete Tat begangen hat (hier wohl mittlerweile unzweifelhaft) es muss auch der Tatbestand des Betrugs erfüllt sein, wenn man ihn öffentlich des Betrugs bezichtigen möchte. Und ob der vorliegt - ohne dies unabhängig juristisch geprüft zu haben - ist erst einmal fraglich. Ich gehe also mal stark davon aus, dass man den Tatbestand von eigenen Anwälten vorher hat prüfen lassen, bevor die Videos online gingen. Wenn nicht, tja, dann kann man nur hoffen, dass Zenchilli seinerseits (oder jemand anderes) keinen Strafantrag stellt. Es handelt sich hier um ein Antragsdelikt.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Dezember 2022)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Zenchilli schon einige Videos zusammen gemacht bei ihm und mir auf dem Kanal. Also das ist nicht der Fall.


War das für mich??
Dann verstünde ich den zusammenhang mit meinem geschrieben nicht!


----------



## TriadFish (6. Dezember 2022)

MechUnit schrieb:


> wie gut, dass für mich solche "influencer" bedeutungslos sind. werden sie für mich auch immer bleiben.
> 
> kann am alter liegen... ich bin halt als kind der 80er zum glück noch nicht mit so einem mist und verdummungs-TV aufgewachsen, daher zu solchen YTern auch keinen draht - zum glück!
> 
> sollen sie mal ihren kindergarten machen... ich würde mich in der öffentlichkeit dafür schämen.



Also als Kind der 80er hat man aber in den 90ern eine ganze Menge Verdummungs-TV über sich ergehen lassen müssen ^^

Was Zenchilli angeht: Das dreißteste waren seine Aussagen im 1. Statement-Video, in dem er ja um einen Dialog mit Roman und HardwareDealz gebeten hat. Er wird schon genau wissen, warum dieses Video ruckzuck wieder von seinem Kanal verschwunden ist.

Nachweislich gelogen waren hierbei auf jeden Fall seine Aussagen zu seiner finanziellen Situaion während und nach der Ausbildung. Um irgendwie Mitleid zu heucheln und vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken, hat er hier behauptet er hätte nach seiner Ausbildung nur 1200 Euro Netto im Monat zur Verfügung gehabt und hätte deshalb bei seinen Eltern unterkommen müssen, da eine eigene Wohnung zu teuer war. In WIrklichkeit hat er sich unmittelbar nach Abschluss seiner Ausbildung mal eben einen BMW F20 M Sport mit 170PS gegönnt (Listenpreis mindestens 45.000 Euro). Es gibt ein Video auf seinem Kanal zu dem Auto, in dem er das selbst genau so sagt:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRpT7YrX9GE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da fragt man sich, was man von seinen anderen Aussagen in dem Statement überhaupt noch glauben kann, wahrscheinlich nicht besonders viel. Bei mir ist er nun eindeutig komplett unten durch.


----------



## Derjeniche (6. Dezember 2022)

ISancoI schrieb:


> Hat Roman das Recht das zu verlangen? Er spielt sich hier ein bisschen sehr zum Richter auf mMn.


1. Geteilte Communities: Ein nicht insignifikanter Teil der Subscriber der verschiedenen Channel überschneiden sich. Viele Zenchilli-Subscriber sind also auch der8auer-Subscriber sind also auch Hardwaredealz-subscriber und was da sonst noch so an Youtubern mit drin hängt. Wenn also diesen Youtubern mehrfach durch ihre Communities herangetragen wird, dass Zenchilli komische Dinger auf seinem Kanal dreht, dann geht das diese Youtuber auch zu einem gewissen Grad an. (Mittlerweile hat übrigens auch igorslab nen kleinen Artikel zu dem Thema verfasst)

2. Selbstschutz: Gerade nachdem das Thema an z.B. Roman herangetragen wurde kann er kaum so tun als würde er von nichts wissen. Spätestens dann wenn die Sache anderweitig explodiert wäre und meinetwegen die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen Zenchilli aufgrund der Vorfälle ermitteln sollte, würde es heißen, dass diese anderen Youtuber mindestens Mitwisser waren, aber lieber ihren Kollegen gedeckt und die Klappe gehalten haben. Da ist mindestens berechtigtes Eigeninteresse vorhanden nicht in denselben Topf geworfen oder zumindest in die selbe Ecke gestellt zu werden wie der eigentliche Verursacher.

Also ja ich denke schon, dass er wenigstens ein moralisches Recht hat von Zenchilli die Aufklärung zu fordern, sowohl aus Selbstschutz als auch im Interesse seiner Community, die sich wie gesagt mit der von Zenchilli zu einem gewissen Grad überschneidet. Der Narrativ wonach sich die größeren bösen Youtube verbünden um den armen Zenchilli zu boxen halte ich für lächerlich, vor allem da er komplett ausklammert, dass Zenchilli nicht wegen der bösen anderen Youtuber in der Kacke sitzt, sondern aufgrund seiner eigenen Aktionen. Sich auf Zenchillis Kosten zu profilieren hat wohl keiner dieser anderen Youtuber nötig und letztenendes wirkt sich so ein Vorkommnis insgesamt auch negativ auf die anderen Youtuber aus, weil die Hürde für Werbepartner für Partnerschaften und Giveaways und sonstiges wohl jetzt ein wenig höher liegt, was aber immer noch besser ist, als wenn die Youtuber das jetzt totschweigen und es später knallt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen die Verschandelung der deutsche Sprache.


Wenn du damit ausländische Fremdwörter meinst, dann ist die deutsche Sprache seit den Ur-Germanen schon laaange mit all ihren lateinischen, französischen und arabischen Wörtern "verschandelt"!  

Da es aber hier Offtopic ist, wird es wohl Zeit für einen neuen Thread, wo wir darüber gerne tiefer philosophieren können @RyzA


----------



## TriadFish (7. Dezember 2022)

ISancoI schrieb:


> Hat Roman das Recht das zu verlangen? Er spielt sich hier ein bisschen sehr zum Richter auf mMn.



Er hätte das Recht gehabt zur Polizei zu gehen und ihn wegen Betrugs anzuzeigen, ebenso wie jeder Andere das Recht dazu gehabt hätte. Ich fand es sehr fair Zenchilli die Möglichkeit einzuräumen das selbst in Ordnung zu bringen. 

Was hier passiert ist, ist schon an Egoismus und Dreißtigkeit kaum zu überbieten. Zenchilli ist etablierter Youtuber / Content Creator, der alleine über Youtube locker einen hohen 4-stelligen, wenn nicht sogar 5-stelligen Betrag im Monat verdienen sollte. Da sind seine Merch Sachen und sonstigen Einnahmen noch nicht einmal eingerechnet. Und dann gibt er sich die Blöße seine eigene Community um eine 3060 und ein Mainboard zu betrügen, nötigt seine Zuschauer überteuerten Merch Kram zu kaufen usw...

Was würdest Du denn als Youtuber machen, wenn Dich Deine eigene Community immer wieder auf solche Mißstände aufmerksam macht und von Dir erwartet, dass Du etwas dagegen unternimmst? Das sind schließlch zu einem großen Teil auch Deine Zuschauer, die da über den Tisch gezogen werden und so ein Verhalten schadet ja letzten Endes auch dem Ruf anderer Content Creator. 

Außerdem würde man, wie Roman es ja auch sagte, Gefahr laufen auch noch vorgeworfen zu bekommen, so Jemanden zu decken, wenn man nichts unternimmt. Letzten Endes war das so meiner Ansicht nach genau die richtige Vorgehensweise. Man musste hier einfach etwas unternehmen.


----------



## Richu006 (8. Dezember 2022)

TriadFish schrieb:


> Er hätte das Recht gehabt zur Polizei zu gehen und ihn wegen Betrugs anzuzeigen, ebenso wie jeder Andere das Recht dazu gehabt hätte. Ich fand es sehr fair Zenchilli die Möglichkeit einzuräumen das selbst in Ordnung zu bringen.


Und genau das hätten sie meiner Meinung nach tun sollen.

Und nicht selbst die initative ergreifen und ihn öffentlich blossstellen.

So haben sie plötzlich noch selbst eine Anzeige am Hals wegen "übler Nachrede" oder "rufschädigung" oder was es da noch so alles gibt.

Für solche Fälle (Betrug, illegales Glpcksspiel etc. Pp) haben wir ein funktionierendes rechtssystem an dass man sich wenden kann! Wenn dann ein Gericht ihn für schuldig befindet bekommt er schon seine rechte Strafe.


----------



## TriadFish (8. Dezember 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Und genau das hätten sie meiner Meinung nach tun sollen.
> 
> Und nicht selbst die initative ergreifen und ihn öffentlich blossstellen.
> 
> ...



Mit einer Anzeige hätte Zenchilli sich mit Sicherheit deutlich schlechter gestanden, denn raus gekommen wäre die Sache ja sowieso. Einen Shitstorm hätte es also auf jeden Fall gegeben. Und von übler Nachrede kann hier keine Rede sein, denn für die angeführten Punkte gibt es ja eindeutige Beweise. Dann darf man diese Dinge natürlich auch so benennen.

Und Zenchilli scheint sich ja auch wieder gefangen zu haben, er hat gestern wieder ein Content-Video auf YT hochgeladen und die Zahl seiner Subscriber geht seit 2 Tagen auch nicht mehr runter. Außerdem gibt es zu dem Video Tonnenweise positive Kommentare seiner Community. Scheint also, dass er nochmal mit einem blauen Auge aus der Sache raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Richu006 (8. Dezember 2022)

TriadFish schrieb:


> Mit einer Anzeige hätte Zenchilli sich mit Sicherheit deutlich schlechter gestanden,



Das ist nicht das problem von Roman oder kreativ ecke.

Und  das ligt meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht im ermessen von ihnen, was da jetzt für eine Strafe gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht! Kreativecke und Roman sind schlieslich keine Richter!

Die Richter entscheiden dann schon was für eine Strafe hier angenessen ist!

Und es mag sein, dass zenchilli den kürzeren gezogen hätte.

Das ist aber nicht ihr problem.

Mich stört, dass kreativecke und Roman hier quasi "den Richter" raushängen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2022)

Hat Kreativecke auch ein Video gemacht? 
Aber wo sprechen Hardwaredealz und Der8auer ein Urteil? 
Sie klagen an, weil sie immer wieder von der Community darauf angesprochen wurden.


----------



## KriNemeth (8. Dezember 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sie klagen an, weil sie immer wieder von der Community darauf angesprochen wurden.


Frag mich auch, wie einige hier auf die Analogie Richter kommen. Weder Roman noch Hardwaredealz richten.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Dezember 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sie klagen an, weil sie immer wieder von der Community darauf angesprochen wurden.



Staatsanwaltschaften können anklagen. Otto-Normalo kann nur anprangern.

Ich kann die Vorgehensweise durchaus nachvollziehen. Der Rechtsweg ist immer mit einem öffentlichen Risiko verbunden. Der Abmahnende bzw. Strafanzeigenstellende begibt sich in eine Situation, dass der Abgemahnte bzw. mutmaßliche Täter dies öffentlich als erstes ausschlachten und sich als Opfer präsentieren kann. Das führt zu der absurden Situation, dass der eigentlich Geschädigte zunächst als Täter dargestellt wird, obwohl es ja genau umgekehrt ist.

Wir kennen ja mehr als genug Influencer, die erst durch Abmahnungen oder bloße Anwaltsschreiben einen gigantischen Zuschauer-Boost und Solidaritätsbeurkunden erhalten haben. Stichwort Klemmbausteine. Und der großen Masse ist es erst einmal egal, ob die Vorwürfe gerechtfertigt sind oder nicht. Hauptsache Empörung.

Ich würde es mittlerweile als kleines Wunder abtun, wenn keine der beiden Seiten Bekanntschaft mit Anzeigen oder Klagen machen würde...


----------



## Richu006 (8. Dezember 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat Kreativecke auch ein Video gemacht?
> Aber wo sprechen Hardwaredealz und Der8auer ein Urteil?
> Sie klagen an, weil sie immer wieder von der Community darauf angesprochen wurden.


Sorry ich meinte Hardwaredealz. (Komme da mit den namen nicht so klar)

Und sie sprechen kein Urteil. Sie führen es sogar selbst aus xD.

Sie haben ja anscheinend vor dem Video von Roman alle miteinander gesprochen. Und da haben sie ihn gesagt. Nein quasi dazu gezwungen. Sich selbst öffentlich zu entschuldigen und die tatten auf den Tisch zu legen. Da ansonsten sie seine Taten öffentlich machen würden (was Roman, dann ja auch gemacht hat, nachdem ihm das erste "Entschuldigungsvideo" von zenchilli zuwenig ausführlich war.

Und das finde ich persönlich schon etwas grenzwertig.

Ich habe mal ein Zitat vom Edöb (eidgenössischer  Datenschutz- und Öffentlichkeitsbeauftragter) Schweiz.
Da geht es um Internetpranger (was das hier nämlich ist):

"
Schwarze Listen und Internetpranger sind aus Sicht des Persönlichkeitsschutzes problematisch. Oft werden unter einem möglichst reisserischen Schlagwort Personen aufgelistet und Vorwürfen ausgesetzt, ohne dass im nötigen Mass auf den konkreten Fall eingegangen wird und sich der Leser so ein differenziertes Bild machen könnte. Vielmehr werden die betroffenen Personen schubladisiert, ohne die Möglichkeit zu haben, sich dagegen zur Wehr zu setzen.

Hauptsächliches Ziel solcher Pranger ist es, die aufgeführten Personen gegenüber den nicht aufgeführten herabzusetzen und zu stigmatisieren. Diese mit dem mittelalterlichen Pranger gemeinsame Wirkung kann unter Umständen als schwere Persönlichkeitsverletzung qualifiziert werden. Dabei dient ein solcher Pranger weniger dem Informationsbedürfnis der Öffentlichkeit als vielmehr den partikularen Interessen des Verfassers, dass Personen in seinem Sinne handeln und entscheiden sollen. Die Grenzen zur strafrechtlichen Nötigung sind dabei fliessend.
"

Und genau das finde ich in dem Fall wird hier auch gemacht!


----------



## KriNemeth (8. Dezember 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> "
> Schwarze Listen und Internetpranger sind aus Sicht des Persönlichkeitsschutzes problematisch. Oft werden unter einem möglichst reisserischen Schlagwort Personen aufgelistet und Vorwürfen ausgesetzt, ohne dass im nötigen Mass auf den konkreten Fall eingegangen wird und sich der Leser so ein differenziertes Bild machen könnte. Vielmehr werden die betroffenen Personen schubladisiert, ohne die Möglichkeit zu haben, sich dagegen zur Wehr zu setzen.
> 
> Hauptsächliches Ziel solcher Pranger ist es, die aufgeführten Personen gegenüber den nicht aufgeführten herabzusetzen und zu stigmatisieren. Diese mit dem mittelalterlichen Pranger gemeinsame Wirkung kann unter Umständen als schwere Persönlichkeitsverletzung qualifiziert werden. Dabei dient ein solcher Pranger weniger dem Informationsbedürfnis der Öffentlichkeit als vielmehr den partikularen Interessen des Verfassers, dass Personen in seinem Sinne handeln und entscheiden sollen. Die Grenzen zur strafrechtlichen Nötigung sind dabei fliessend.
> ...


Inwiefern?
Es wurde auf einen Fall konkret eingegangen und der Beschuldigte hat das auch eingestanden.
Das vorherige Gespräch diente dazu, ihm die Möglichkeit zu lassen, sich selbst zu offenbaren.
Weil das 1. besser bei der Community ankommt und 2. im Falle einer Anzeige sich das wahrscheinlich auch strafmildernd auswirken würde.


----------



## Richu006 (8. Dezember 2022)

Das erste Video von Hardwaredealz war genau das!

Due Reaktion von Zenchilli und das "geständnis" kam erst danach. Es blieb ihm ja dann auch nichts anderes mehr übrig.

Ich will hier keinesfalls Zenchilli in Schutz nehmen! Was der getan hat, ist rechtswiedrig.

Mir geht es einfach darum, dass ich nicht gut finde das die anderen ihn öffentlich dermassen anprangern.


----------



## TriadFish (8. Dezember 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das erste Video von Hardwaredealz war genau das!
> 
> Due Reaktion von Zenchilli und das "geständnis" kam erst danach. Es blieb ihm ja dann auch nichts anderes mehr übrig.
> 
> ...




Wenn man Straftaten begeht und sich obendrein auch noch höchst unmoralisch verhält und das auch noch ohne Notsituation, sondern aus reiner Habgier, muss man eben damit rechnen angeprangert zu werden und in so Fällen finde ich das auch vollkommen legitim. So Typen lernen es eben nicht anders.


----------



## Richu006 (8. Dezember 2022)

TriadFish schrieb:


> Wenn man Straftaten begeht und sich obendrein auch noch höchst unmoralisch verhält und das auch noch ohne Notsituation, sondern aus reiner Habgier, muss man eben damit rechnen angeprangert zu werden und in so Fällen finde ich das auch vollkommen legitim. So Typen lernen es eben nicht anders.


Aber so funktioniert unser rechtssystem nicht.

Nur weil er etwas nicht anders verdient hat, darf man sich nicht plötzlich über jegliche Persönlichkeitsschutzrechte stellen!

Am Ende ists egal. Es ist wie es ist. Kein schönes Thema in der Tech Youtuber Geschichte! Hoffen wir das sich das ganze für alle beteiligten bald wieder legt! und es wieder ums wesentliche gehen kann! nämlich um Hardware


----------



## KriNemeth (8. Dezember 2022)

Hardwaredealz hat ihn nicht an den Pranger gestellt. Er hat auf einen Missstand, in der Community, hingewiesen. Hat auch klargemacht, dass die Punkte, auf die er eingeht, verhältnismäßig klein sind, aber er noch von etwas Größerem weiß, worauf er Moment noch nicht eingehen will. Im Prinzip war es ein Warnschuss an Zenchilli und eine Möglichkeit selbst damit aufzuräumen. 

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt, sogar löblich, dass die Content Creator versuchen das in der Community zu klären, ohne gleich den Rechtsweg zu begleiten, auch etwas, was in der Regel Gerichte gerne sehen. Das ist auch günstiger für Zenchilli, glaube allerdings auch, dass einer der Gewinnspielteilnehmer ihn wahrscheinlich anzeigen wird.


----------



## StorageHunter-81 (9. Dezember 2022)

🖲 ZHR-Dislike-Button


----------

